# Goldens born in February 2011



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Scupper is a fabulous name. I love it.

I am bringing home a girl, Hero ex JLo from Harborview Goldens in PA, and I am so excited. She is from the "Shine" litter. 

Harborview's Sweeter Than Shine (Lush)
Harborview's Shining City (Raleigh)
Harborview's Shine Crazy Diamond (Tavish)
Harborview's Sea To Shining Sea ( Batten)

are a few of the about 100 names I am considering. Any preferences?


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Loving the name Scupper!! My boy's litter has a president's theme. I am truly stumped.

I like the call name Teddy and Truman. Maybe even Dutch (which was Reagan's nickname). 

Here is the link to the litter: Puppies


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Scupper is a fabulous name. I love it.
> 
> I am bringing home a girl, Hero ex JLo from Harborview Goldens in PA, and I am so excited. She is from the "Shine" litter.
> 
> ...


It's so funny that you have Batten as a possible name because one of the registered names for Scupper we are considering is Dichi Batten Down the Hatches! I really like Lush, too.

Here's what we have so far for Scupper:
Dichi Batten Down the Hatches
Dichi Back to the Island
Dichi Sailing the Deep Green Sea (from _The Sailor Dog_ book)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I live on the ocean, so I love sailing names. Hobie is one I've considered in the past. PG had a dog named something like Loonsong Harbour Town which sticks out in my mind as a beautiful name.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

ggal said:


> Loving the name Scupper!! My boy's litter has a president's theme. I am truly stumped.
> 
> I like the call name Teddy and Truman. Maybe even Dutch (which was Reagan's nickname).
> 
> Here is the link to the litter: Puppies


I contributed to your President's name thread. You have lots of great ideas there! I am assuming Dichi doesn't do the themed litter names. If they do, they didn't mention it yet.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Puppy pics posted today. I love the pile o' puppies.
Photos


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gypsy
Mystic
Batten
Lush
Tavish
Austen
Bliss
Linden
Tuscany
May
Quincy
Taffy
Colby
Baffin
Lolly
Emerson
Zazu
ZuZu


----------



## BucNGator11 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have 6 weeks left of waiting until we get to bring our pup home.. names we are considering for him are:
Carter
Gage
Cooper
Harvey
Marty


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

o i love the name Gage and cooper!!! great choices in names


----------



## BucNGator11 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yea, Gage and Cooper are 2 of my favorites... just gotta wait to get him home before we can definitely decide on one.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a little envious of all of the new puppies. I can remember just how exciting it was to be waiting for my precious little puppy. He's not so little anymore. Enjoy every last ounce of their puppyhood- even now! Pictures, pictures, pictures!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, this is so very exciting! 
I love all of the names you all are considering.
As I said on the other thread, my pup is coming from Brookshire Goldens...the Ryder x Lindsay litter!
I am still waiting to find out if we are getting a girl or a boy pup, so I haven't started to think of names. 
Still enjoying my first batch of 5 day old puppy pics. ;-)
So much preparing to do, and yet it feels like a long wait until April!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Waiting has officially become excruciating! The winter is killing me. 

Today the puppies name is (remember we have a president's theme)

Brianne's King of Camelot- Call name "Fitz" for John FITZgerald Kennedy- too obscure?


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

ggal said:


> Waiting has officially become excruciating! The winter is killing me.
> 
> Today the puppies name is (remember we have a president's theme)
> 
> Brianne's King of Camelot- Call name "Fitz" for John FITZgerald Kennedy- too obscure?


No, I love it! Very clever and a cute name. His call name could be Jack with that name as well.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Very good! Those are great call names, too.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I ordered a boomerang tag today with the name FITZ on it.

I hope it sticks!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ggal said:


> Well I ordered a boomerang tag today with the name FITZ on it.
> 
> I hope it sticks!!


LOL! I love the name Fitz- so cute!  I did the same thing. We were torn with the names Gibbs or Tully. I ordered both Boomerang tags and Red Dingo tags with Gibbs on them... so there was no turning back!!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble NOT asking for pictures? I don't want to be a pest or "high maintenance", lol. It really IS hard waiting. ;-)


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Me! I know I am high maintenance. I cannot wait until I figure out which one of these little guys is actually mine. The breeder posted some pictures today so that should hold me until next week.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Me, too...I asked for, and I received, another batch of pics! Adorable little babies! My daughter and I sit here and go "awwww!" and just look and look. I am loving every minute of it. I have waited for years for "just the right one', so this is pretty cool! ;-)


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok.. I am still shopping. Today I bought a red dingo tag with a clover on it. I think his name is officially Fitz.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Waiting..... waiting......... waiting........... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

March is going to be one LONG month. I have a "puppy party" to look forward to on March 27th. That will be my first chance to meet all the boys (there were 10 boys and 2 girls in the litter). Our breeder will choose the puppy for us.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! That's a big litter!
Still shopping here, too. Most important--I need an xpen and two crates. 
Can't wait until they grow some more and I can find out whether we're getting a boy or girl.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

New pictures posted yesterday!!! Photos

They are getting so big. The puppies spent a few days with a Surrogate from Harborview (long story), I think the bigger puppies must be Harborview pups.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi!!!!:wavey: I also will be getting a pup born in Feb. My pup will be coming home April 16th.!!!

I have had 3 golden boys and this will be my 4th boy! The name I think he will have is "Bryley". 
I am looking forward to having you guys to share the highs and lows of puppyhood! But, mostly highs, right?! puppy breath, cute little faces looking into our eyes, funny zoomies, training triumphs and and and... I.can't.wait.!!

ggal~ your puppy pics are adorable!


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

JavagirlWisc said:


> There was already discussion about our February puppies on another thread so I thought I'd get this going!
> 
> We are getting a male Dichi Golden born February 11th. Parents are Chance and Molly. We visited the kennel on Friday and absolutely loved all of their dogs including a 12-week old (Gracie) that they kept from another litter and a 5-week old litter that was simply gorgeous. I should have taken pictures of them even though they aren't our puppies!
> 
> ...


We took home a puppy 2 weeks ago from Dichi from their Chance and Tasha litter. We named him Boomer and are so in love with him! He's challenging us with the housebreaking a little but all in all things are going well. Dick and Chris give a LOT of helpful information to get things started. Good luck!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Bumping this up and testing my ticker.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I like that ticker!
I'm going to go and get one too!

Ex pens: with door or without? one would think a door would be the way to go, but if manufactures are making them without doors there must be a reason why.
any thoughts?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Harrow!!!! :wavey:


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

We are bringing home a little boy pup from Windy Ridges Goldens in Flemington, NJ on April 17. He is from the "berry" litter born on Feb. 16 to Stormy and Rio.

Our guy seems to be very playful (we can watch him and his littermates and mom on a web cam), so I think we are going to have our hands full!

He will be Windy Ridges Sgt. Huckleberry and for a call name we are also thinking about Cooper 

I can hardly wait!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Cooper is adorable. That is so great that you know which one is yours and you can see him on the web cam. I am jealous. We went to see the puppies yesterday, it was awesome. There is nothing better than 12 puppies crawling all over you to put you in a good mood. They are already training to go potty in cedar chips and responded to the breeder when she made a certain noise- she is teaching them to "come" when called. It was truly amazing. I am so happy with my choice of breeders, she is so great with them. We won't know which puppy is ours until about a week before they come home.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Glenview1810 said:


> We took home a puppy 2 weeks ago from Dichi from their Chance and Tasha litter. We named him Boomer and are so in love with him! He's challenging us with the housebreaking a little but all in all things are going well. Dick and Chris give a LOT of helpful information to get things started. Good luck!


 
Congratulations! Looking forward to your pictures. Tasha was sired by Victor, I believe. Chance was sired by Baja. Wow - both really great dogs. Enjoy this special time with your new pup : )


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it just me or is it getting really hard to wait for Gotcha day?!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

It is TORTURE. I am bored.... Next weekend is the puppy party. Waiting to find out which one of these little guys is mine is also driving me crazy.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

It is torture waiting for me too! Today I did some puppy prep around the house and my ex-pen was delivered! 

Meggers, you and I are getting our pups the same weekend! 

Hope you take lots of puppy party pictures ggal!! 

Even though I wish gottch day was here I need the time remaining so my new and improved dog run can get finished! The old one has been torn down, the new area is a mish-mash of piles of dirt and building supplies. Bummer is it's suppose to rain for the next week. UGH!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Where's everyone at?:hide: LOL!! It's kinda lonely in here...

I got new pictures today, the pups are almost 5 weeks old,
So sweet!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

The new pictures are great... I love the color. Here are some new pictures of Fitz's litter. Puppies - 03/20/2011 - Photos

We get to see them again on Sunday. I'm so excited.


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

My Cooper is 5 1/2 weeks old. I haven't gotten pictures in a few weeks but I watch the web cam all the time! There are 4 pups in the litter, Cooper is the only boy and then he has 3 sisters. They are so funny to watch. My boy is big and tough, a handful for sure!


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

So right after I posted I got some new pictures of my guy. Individuals and some during and after his first bath and blow dry. Too cute and too big! 

 In the last picture he is the pup in the middle with the black ribbon.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

I am LOVING all these puppy pictures! 
I agree, the waiting is so hard. It's also hard not knowing whether it's a boy or girl, but time will soon tell. 
I haven't asked what day exactly is pick up day, but I am guessing it would be around April 16 or 17th. 
If anyone has any suggestions for a good, pressure mounted gate, please pass it on! I will have an ex pen, but gates are good, too. That is how we ( and our cats/books/ stuff) survived our last puppy-days when Buddy was little.
Keep the pictures coming! And thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

meggers628 said:


> I haven't gotten pictures in a few weeks but I watch the web cam all the time!


Can anyone watch the webcam? I would love the link if so!!!:rockon: Your puppy looks so fluffy after his bath! Beautiful!

dunevlinj do you have both male and female names picked out or are you waiting to meet the pup to see what name might fit? Would love to hear what some of the contenders are!

ggal YAY for Sunday visits. I look forward to your photos of Fitz!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

No names yet. I still don't know if this litter has a theme, so that would affect my choice of names. The breeder is busy with shows at the moment, so I have been trying not to bother her with more questions, but I hope to find out soon!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

*Scupper*

We got to meet the litter today! Four pups - 2 girls and 2 boys. We have first pick of the boys on April 4th. Can't wait!

Here are some pictures of the pups from our visit today. The puppy I am holding is one of the boys. They were all darling, though, so I don't think we could go wrong!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Awwwww they are all so cute! 
Your beaming face tells the whole story... you're in (puppy) LOVE!:heartbeat


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Exciting! I love puppy visit day. I hope to be having one later this summer! :crossfing


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

♥ hopeful for you Chris ♥

JavaGirl, the pups are precious ♥


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How exciting for you-these little fur ball babies are adorable and so beautiful.

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Javagirl---those are adorable puppies! Just precious! That must've been a fun time.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

It was so fun! They were so sweet and cuddly. I don't know how we are going to pick! They are both perfect as far as we can tell.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I got to play with some February puppies on Sunday. They are the litter ggal is getting her puppy from & have siblings to Gibbs. They are adorable, loving, and nearly house trained!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Not know which one of these cuties is mine is wearing on me. LOL. My kids ask me everyday which one is ours, I have no idea. I don't even know which day we are picking up or where we are "on the list". *sigh* We have been waiting FOREVER.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ggal said:


> Not know which one of these cuties is mine is wearing on me. LOL. My kids ask me everyday which one is ours, I have no idea. I don't even know which day we are picking up or where we are "on the list". *sigh* We have been waiting FOREVER.


I know it has got to be terrible. They'll be evaluated soon and once Zee's owner picks her puppy everything will fall into place. I loved Mr. Turquoise and Mr. Red is a little wild child just like Gibbs. Must be that red collar. : We didn't know Gibbs was Gibbs until 2 days pre pick up. Unfortunately you have a long wait ahead! :bowl:


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I *think* that maybe today is evaluation day. I'm not sure. My girls liked purple, both blue boys (paws and no paws), and black. Red was hilarious!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I had the old lady checked out by the vet last night in preparation for the puppy. He said that she is super healthy, her heart is strong. He recommended asprin two times a day to help with her aches and pains. I'm glad. I hope she lives forever.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Monday is pick up day for us! Can't wait!!!!

I'm trying to figure out if we have everything all ready for him . . . The hardest thing this time around is securing all of the electrical cords - way more computers, chargers, etc. than we had 13 years ago!!!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Hear you on the chargers and cords! I was thinking of "fencing" around and away from computer, tv's etc....also, now that Buddy ( 3 yrs) doesn't grab our stuff when we leave it out, we have to get back into the habit of picking up EVERYTHING. God forbid we should lose an iPhone, that would be a $600 mistake.
I can't wait though. I just ordered a ton of stuff from PetEdge.
Our pick up day is the 17th!


----------



## morgan3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, We are picking up or golden this week. Can't wait. Have any of you gotten a golden from cloverdale farms?


----------



## Dottie Derks (Apr 3, 2011)

We just brought our dark golden girl (Dottie-because she has a tiny dot of white in the middle of her forehead) home last friday! She is doing great and we love her so much already  Just wish she wouldn't nip at at us so much, but i know with training and discipline she will stop.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome Dottie! We need pictures!!!


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

We went to meet our Cooper today. He was so cute, and sweet... and a little lazy (haha). His sisters were running around the whole time, but he was content to sit or lay down and just be pet and loved on. He did have a few bursts of energy but for the most part he was really mellow. He also took a puppy nap, and let me tell you, my little boy can sleep! He wasn't waking up for anything 

And he is so big compered to his little sisters. I wouldn't say he is a chubby pup, just SOLID, with big legs and big paws. He will be 7 weeks on Wednesday and today he weighed 13 lbs!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Cooper is SO CUTE! Thanks for the pictures. We are so excited about picking up our puppy tomorrow morning. When do you bring Cooper home?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Cooper is such a handsome little dude!
I love photo #2!!


----------



## Dottie Derks (Apr 3, 2011)

How do I post pictures on these comments?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dottie
I think the easiest way is once you have 'reply to thread' window open find the attachment icon (its the paperclip) and click on that. Another window will open that will allow you to browse images from your computer. Then just click on the photo(s) you want to post.
Also I would bet there are better instruction than mine in the FAQ section of the forum! See the brown horizontal bar near the top of this page? FAQ is there!

Good luck and I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

We bring Cooper home April 17....I don't know how to make it through the next 13 days... I'm too excited.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! Cooper is adorable! 
I know what you mean about the wait...I still don't know whether we are getting a girl or boy. It's down to 3 possibilities, though,( 1 girl, 2 boys) so at least I have an idea!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Cooper is super cute


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Cooper is adorable. Time is standing still for me. Pick up is this weekend. I'm getting anxious. I have a lot of activities to plan, and I just need to know when we are getting him. It is starting to make me cranky.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

PICK UP IS SCHEDULED for Thursday night at 6 pm.
We are so excited. Our breeder picked the "red" collared boy for us. He is the most active in the litter. This makes me a little nervous because of our old girl at home. 

Anyway, I cannot wait. Getting him a day early is super exciting.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ggal said:


> PICK UP IS SCHEDULED for Thursday night at 6 pm.
> We are so excited. Our breeder picked the "red" collared boy for us. He is the most active in the litter. This makes me a little nervous because of our old girl at home.
> 
> Anyway, I cannot wait. Getting him a day early is super exciting.


Woooo! Very exciting! Gibbs was the red collared, most devilish puppy also. You see how that turned out, don't you?  If he is more active, that is probably better since you have 2 kids to tire him out! Charge your camera, Thursday is only 2 days away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wavey:


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

*Scupper is home!*

Made the 3 hour drive with him yesterday. Very good boy except for the howling at night. I'd forgotten just how much noise a puppy can make!

He had a quiet session in his crate mid-day today so hopefully we will have a calmer night. Any suggestions on how to keep him awake in the evening before bedtime? He is SO SLEEPY you can hardly wake him up much less get him to play/do anything.

Here are a few pictures I took in the car yesterday. Many more pics to come.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

One Word....ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

SCUPPER IS ADORABLE! Welcome home little guy!


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on bringing home all of the feb 2011 puppies!
We just decided to take the plunge! The breeder of our six year old, Cooper, had two girls become available. We fell in love with "Purple." We will call her Lily and hopefully make the drive to bring her home this weekend. She comes from Honor Golden Retrievers. I will upload some pictures to my picture hosting account and then post a couple. 

It has been 6 years sicne the puppy days.......I am trying to remember everything important.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck with Lily! It has been 12 plus years for me! I am infor a whirling tornado of a puppy tomorrow night!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

What a little darling Scupper is, he has the cutest little face


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Scupper is precious and what a great name!


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Lily Sofia at 5 weeks...









Lily Sofia (Sofia is till up in the air) but promising...


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

*Lily Sofia? at 9 weeks old*








Lily Lily Sofia at 9 weeks (now)


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

ack! Sorry that was so huge.


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

12 plus years...you are DUE! Have fun, I do remember that they grow at the speed of light! 
I am hoping to get confirmatio that we can pick up this weekend. *fingers crossed*


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,
We are picking up our new puppy April 16th also. His name is going to be Cooper as well! Very popular name... LOL We are getting him from Goldenway Goldens in NJ. Anyone ever heard of them? Anyway, very excited/nervous/anxious! I tried attaching a pic but for some reason it's not working.

Anyway, looking forward to swapping stories with you all!

Wendy


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i gotta say all those puppies are just sooooooo adorable !!! i'm excited about joining this Feb puppies group !!! i pick my little Yogi up in 9 days time and am super excited. photo is at home so will have to upload it a little later. 

does anyone have any plans for their little fluff balls ? showing/breeding/general lovable family member. i'd love to do some obedience down the track and hope that Yogi wants to too. that and be the new loving addition to our family.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

JavaGirl--little Scupper is just precious! Love those pictures! How was the ride home? Did you have to stop much? We will have a 5+ hour ride home from MA, and I'm wondering how it will go.

GldnMom--congratulations on Lily Sofia, she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

dunevlinj: The car ride home was very good. He slept on my lap the first 2 hours. Then, just as we were getting to my husband's grandmother's house to show him off, he threw up all over my arm, thigh, and car door.  The rest of the way - around an hour - I put him in a car seat soft-side "crate" with the top flap open so I could settle him while we rode. He threw up again a little in there; luckily I had lots of towels with!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Well Fitz is home! He is so darn cute, he slept all night in the crate- he cried a little but didn't have any accidents in the house yet. He relaxed a little when he caught site of the older dog. He has a nice face! Here is a bad picture from my phone. My girls are in love!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Fitz is adorable!!! How old are your girls? I have 3 girls ages 9, 7 and 3. They are so excited for Cooper to come home next week. I can tell already my oldest is going to be the puppy hog! LOL


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

WendyS said:


> Fitz is adorable!!! How old are your girls? I have 3 girls ages 9, 7 and 3. They are so excited for Cooper to come home next week. I can tell already my oldest is going to be the puppy hog! LOL


My girls are 5 and 9, the little one keeps saying "Thank you mommy for our puppy".


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Awww! Enjoy!


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fitz and Scupper are ADORABLE! This forum is such a wonderful place, I am genuinely excited when you guys go to pick up your puppies and I love looking at their pictures. I may be biased but I think the February 2011 puppies are the cutest around 

It seems like a lot of the Feb. puppies are home. Who still is left to pick up? All 3 (or 4) Coopers I think, haha. Wendy S.- not only do we both have Coopers but they are both from NJ!

I'm so glad you guys are here, I have a feeling this thread will be going for a long time, and I can't wait to watch them all grow up.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Meggers, 
Which breeder are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Only 9 more days before we get to bring our baby home!!!! I am beyond excited!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see which one we are going to get. I ordered his tag today, can't wait to get it in the mail. 
I still have over a week before we get him, but I have everything ready for him. I know, silly me:new (15):


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

I also have 9 more days to go! I am getting a girl who I think is an absolute doll in pictures. Can't wait to meet her! We are still working on a call name. I think I have the registered name. It's a "precious metals/ gems" theme, and I'm thinking of using a Rolling Stones song title.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

ggal: Fitz is so cute! I'll post more pictures of Scupper today because I think they look quite a bit alike. Equally fluffy, anyway! That's so sweet that your little girl thanked you.


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

Lily is home! She is 10 weeks old...born on Jan 31...I belonged in the Jan thread, my apologies!

How is everyone doing?
Lily is obsessed with food. Yikes. She weighs 19 pounds at 10 weeks and meal time makes her VERY happy. 
She slept through the night in the laundry room and all was well.


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

WendyS said:


> Meggers,
> Which breeder are you getting your puppy from?


We are getting our puppy from Windy Ridges Goldens in Flemington, NJ


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Fitz is doing great, he is just the smartest little boy! He can sit, give paw and lay down already! Only one teeny accident inside the house. Having the older dog in the house is really helping with the housebreaking (plus our breeder did a great job too). The old girl seems ok with Fitz, he wants to play but she is having nothing to do with it. He knows his place and doesn't bother her too much. He is sound a sleep right now, we exhausted him this morning.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

ggal---Fitz is gorgeous! Sounds like he's a lot of fun already. I love that your little one is thanking you, that's so sweet! 

I'm still having a hard time coming up with a name for our girl. I really want to pick something unusual.


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought i would add to the puppy photos and show you a couple of my little Yogi. we get to pick him up this friday morning (4 SLEEPS !!!!) i'm sooo excited.

one of him at 5 weeks and then again at 7 weeks. they are getting so full of energy now ... makes me wonder what i've signed myself up for ...:


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to everyone that already brought home their puppies this month. I am so jealous. Only 6 more days until I get to bring home my little boy. 

I love all the pictures. Golden puppies are just the cutest!

We have a 3 hour drive, does anyone have any tips?


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

HoloBaby said:


> Congrats to everyone that already brought home their puppies this month. I am so jealous. Only 6 more days until I get to bring home my little boy.
> 
> I love all the pictures. Golden puppies are just the cutest!
> 
> We have a 3 hour drive, does anyone have any tips?


Good luck bringing your little one home. I have no tips, we had a 20 minute drive home and Fitz couldn't stand sitting on my lap. Hopefully your little guy is tired! 

We had a great weekend with Fitz. We just love the little guy.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I forgot to add that Yogi is ADORABLE.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

So we are now on day 5 and Mr. Fitz is testing us! He has figured out where the old lady's food is, that is driving him CRAZY... he keeps escaping into the room where we keep it. He has also figured out how to go up the stairs, but can't get back down. I am putting the baby gates back up, but at this point I think he is still little enough to fit under them. The fun times with a puppy are just beginning!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Lyssie, Yogi is adorable! Friday will be here soon enough! I am in the same boat as you... very excited!

GGal, sounds like Fitz is settling in and getting comfy. Let the puppy fun begin!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Exciting news today. My breeder told us that we will be getting either number 4 or 10 based on a temperament test she just did on them. Only 5 more days!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, there are so many cute fluffballs here I can almost smell their collective puppy breath!! ...and it smells GOOD!

I am getting so excited (and nervous) because I get my little guy Bryley this weekend! 
My goldenboy Bailey just passed away 4 months ago and I still have a very heavy heart and think about him all the time. He was such a good boy, and if I am remembering correctly, also a very easy puppy. I guess I have read one too many threads here about all the training challenges the pups and adolescents are creating for their families and it's making me nervous!!! But I am ready...bring it!

Hope no one is tired of puppy pictures!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone I've been reading the forum for a few months now and have enjoyed all the threads. We have just picked up our Feb puppy two days ago and he is just a love. His name is Titan and he is from Brookshire goldens. He is such a wonderfully socialized puppy and is just making such an easy transition into our family all thanks to a wonderful breeder. I look forward to sharing stories with everyone and watching the Feb puppies grow. I'm super excited that one of his sisters will be on the forum too. The were such a cute litter I loved them all.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

He is just TOO CUTE!
I love his sweet face.


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

ggal thanks he is a very sweet puppy. Fitz is very handsome and I love his name very creative. I look forward to swapping puppy stories.


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

dunevlinj: I see you are bringing home a Brookshire pup this weekend. I just brought home one of the little boys. He is so sweet you will just adore your little girl. I saw you asking about the trip home. You have a longer trip than we did ours was 2.5 hours. We brought our crate lots of towels, paper towels, cleaning supplies and trashbags. Luckily we didn't need any of the supplies because he just slept the whole way. Julie has done such an amazing job with the pups!!!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Winniekid! Which little boy did you get? You're right, the whole litter was adorable. We are picking up "cheetah girl", who we are going to call Pepper, on Sunday. I hope the ride home will be uneventful, but considering we will have our youngest son and our 3 yr old Lab with us...one never knows! lol We are used to a certain level of "excitement" with four kids in the house, so it's always an adventure. This is one more! I totally can't wait!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Titan was "no collar boy"..hehe When we went to pick him up "Monkey boy" had already gone home but everyone else was there. I had a hard time telling them apart but when you really looked at their faces you could see some differences. We have three kids too and I think she picked the perfect boy for us. He is just so sweet and good with the kids. I can't wait to see pictures from your homecoming. BTW Titan woke up once the first night to go out to pee and went right back to sleep and the second night he didn't have to go out at all. Julie did an amazing job getting these little guys ready to go home.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, Titan sounds wonderful. He is a darling puppy. I spent hours looking at all the pictures over the weeks. They all got more beautiful with every week.
Nice to hear about the sleeping through the night! Our older dog was the same way. It's nice when that happens!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Only one more sleep for you and then you will be smelling puppy breath!! Yes, the pictures she sent were always so amazing. So far my pictures have been horrible. She obviously has a very nice camera and a talent for taking pictures of a wiggle moving object. I'm going to go outside and really try to take some good ones today before he grows anymore. He was ten pounds at the vet appt the other day so I know he won't be little for long. I'll be curious to hear from you which pups had gone to their forever homes. Funny how you become attached to the whole litter through the pictures and visits.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

*More pics of Scupper*

Here are a few more of Scupper. He's getting so big already!

He is still having a hard time settling in his crate at night. Other than that he's adjusted well and is so much fun! I forgot how much trouble they can get in so quickly!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Scupper is so cute and I really love his name. We have the book Scupper the Sailor dog and my kids loved it when they were little. I was telling my neighbor about his cute name and she said their is a restaurant in MASS that is called the Rusty Scupper. Glad he is doing well and your right they are quick to get into things.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww! Scupper is precious! I like his little puppy bed. And I love his sweet face. Golden puppies are the best!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm getting better at getting Titan to sit still for pictures.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

winniekid said:


> I'm getting better at getting Titan to sit still for pictures.


Bribery?! Titan is so cute!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup, I put him in a sit-stay take the picture and give the treat. Doesn't work every time some times he thinks my camera lens needs a good cleaning/licking.


----------



## Dottie Derks (Apr 3, 2011)

*Meet Dottie!*

Our pretty girl


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

Dottie is very pretty. I love the picture of her under all the covers.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I love Dottie's tag! She is a cutie!

Tomorrow I am bringing home my boy Bryley!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Pammie said:


> I love Dottie's tag! She is a cutie!
> 
> Tomorrow I am bringing home my boy Bryley!


 Today is the day! I'm excited for you. Good luck! I have been up since 6 am with Fitz, he is nipping at my toes as I type. 

Fitzy is so cute that I don't mind.


----------



## paraskevas (Sep 29, 2009)

*welcome home april*

here is our new puppie,its name is april and she was born 23/2.
it follows all the time our 8 years old golden roy!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

April is so pretty, and her name is equally as pretty. She looks very relaxed and at home, how sweet


----------



## paraskevas (Sep 29, 2009)

*...*



Molly's Mum said:


> April is so pretty, and her name is equally as pretty. She looks very relaxed and at home, how sweet


thnks a lot!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Fitzy. He is such a good boy. He is super tired right now so I was able to catch a few. He got into something today so he has some dirt over his right eye.:doh:


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

ggal I just looked at your original post on this thread and saw the link to your puppies pedigree. I see my Titan and your Fitz have the same grandfather "Hobo".


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

winniekid said:


> ggal I just looked at your original post on this thread and saw the link to your puppies pedigree. I see my Titan and your Fitz have the same grandfather "Hobo".


Funny! Hobo is a beautiful dog...


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

*Here's Miss Pepper!*

I hope this works--- 

I am loving this little girl already! She rode all the way home from MA. yesterday with hardly a whine, and is well on her way to being potty trained!
She slept in her crate all night with no fussing, too! It was like she understood that as soon as we all got into bed and turned out the lights, that it was time to sleep. ( let's hope that idea sticks...lol)
She already comes to us when we call to her. She's also totally brave and confident! This morning, I ran the vacuum cleaner. While my 3 yr old Buddy dog and 2.5 yr old son were huddled on the couch with my husband, Miss Pepper ran right over to the running vacuum to check out what I was up to! LOL
I am sooo very grateful to have this little girl. I have waited so long for her and she is already such a blessing! Many thanks to Julie at Brookshire Goldens for allowing us to have her, and for doing such a terrific job with all of her beautiful dogs and puppies!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

BTW---Anyone have any advice on posting pictures? I am having trouble. I don't know what I did differently to be able to grab the picture above, but can't get all my pictures out of iPhoto and into a post. I made an album with a few pictures, but don't know why those got in and some others didn't.


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

So glad to here Pepper is home and the trip went well. Your experience sounds a lot like mine. I still can't believe he sleeps all night with out a peep. Potty training as gone well for us too (knock on wood). Such quick learners too! Now that I can PM I'll send you my real email so we can keep in touch if you want. As far as the pictures go I have no idea. It took me a while to figure out you had to wait after hitting the upload button until it was completely uploaded. Could that be why only some of yours are getting uploaded?


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

we picked up Yogi on Friday and he settled into our home so quickly. he is so adorable and gives us so much happiness already (even if he did piddle somewhere) and malkes us laugh so much. moto didn't really know what to think about the fluff ball. he was careful not to step on him and thought he was too small to play with and i think he was a tad jealous. we've made sure he gets just as much attention and now they are both bonding very well and moto is taking on step dad role very well. yogi is full of confidence though and has such a sweet nature.

i love how puppies only have two gears. full speed and stop.

has everyone got their feb goldens now ???


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG! where is the OFF switch on my pup!! 

Got my boy Bryley home early last evening and he is a ball of fire! He did not sleep well in the crate, like, at all. Screamed, howled and just threw a big ol' hissy fit most of the night. We got very little sleep, really hoping tonight goes a bit better.
He loves all the toys, especially a big floppy stuffie dog that is a big as him!
He is beautiful and so fluffy fuzzy! I hope tomorrow is a bit more low key and I get a chance to take a picture or two to share with all of you.

It is going to be fun sharing the growing up of our pups all together!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm really enjoying reading this thread and seeing all the photos of your adorable little puppies. Our puppy was born in March so you're all a month ahead of me. The last month of waiting to bring our puppy home feels so long to wait so I can get my puppy fix from all of you. Keep the photos coming 

lyssie, ouch someone looks like they have a broken arm!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Last night, Pepper did wake up at 2:30a to pee. My fault for letting her drink water until 10:00p. Tonight I will take the water up at 8 and see if that changes things. She just seemed so thirsty. I could try ice cubes I guess. Today has been lots of fun already. Time soon to go meet some more people and practice our social skills! LoL


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

*Cooper came home this weekend!!*

Well, we brought him home on Friday. He cried on the way home and eventually fell asleep. Had a couple of accidents the first day but has been pretty good since then. We put him in his "spot" in the dog run and he goes. The first night was not so great. He howled like crazy in the crate. We brought the crate into our bedroom and he was better, but up every two hours and would cry and take a few minute to settle back down and then would be ok. Since the first night he has gotten better. Still cries in the crate but last night went from 9:30pm - 4am! So, hopefully that part will just get better. Prince, my 7 year old golden is not so fond of him. When Cooper tries to play with him he pretty much runs away! LOL However, he has snapped at him a couple of times over a toy that he wanted to play with (a new toy too, not one he already had). I am a little jealous of all of you who have older dogs that have taken your pup under their wings. My guy wants NOTHING to do with him. Hopefully in time.... Each day he gets a little more energy and little more puppy crazy! He is nipping A LOT and tries to attack my little one the most (prob bc she's closest to his size since she is only 3). :uhoh: Anyone have any suggestions for this? I have tried to give him a toy instead but he is just too crazy to settle down with it. So, basically, typically puppy stuff for us. He is such a cutie and I know he is so smart. I just want to get started with the training ASAP. I tried to start teaching basic commands like "sit" but he seems too distracted. I figured I will keep trying a little bit each day...
A well trained dog makes a happy dog and a happy mommy!  Trying to attachh a pic or two. Looking forwad to sharing with you all!

This is his fave spot to sleep between the fireplace and her toy box


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

dunevlinj said:


> Last night, Pepper did wake up at 2:30a to pee. My fault for letting her drink water until 10:00p. Tonight I will take the water up at 8 and see if that changes things. She just seemed so thirsty. I could try ice cubes I guess. Today has been lots of fun already. Time soon to go meet some more people and practice our social skills! LoL


I take Fitz's water up around 8pm and he is in his crate around 9:30 after a bathroom break. He makes it until around 6 am with no crying.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Wendy---Cooper is such a cutie! He sounds like a bundle of energy. I am kind of going through something similar with my other dog. He is also being slow to warm up, and usually turns his head or gets up and walks away when Pepper comes up to him. Funny, though, he is often trailing her and sniffing behind her back! LoL. This morning she got the zoomies for a few minutes, and Buddy finally did some bowing and play posturing. But he refuses to eat his food, and is generally acting pouty.
I fully expect him to come around, because at 3 yrs old he isn't "too" old, and he usually loves all other dogs. 
As for my 2.5 yr old son, I just have him give her a toy if she tries to nibble on him. Also, we are keeping him from lying on the carpet when she is playing in the room, so she doesn't climb on him. So far, Pepper seems a nice medium energy which fits right into our family.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

ggal---that is good to hear! That is what I will do tonight.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Dunevlinj -I am hoping he comes around too! Cooper was just crying in his sleep and he ran over to see what was up, and then just walked away. LOL Glad Pepper turned out to be what you had hoped for! I think Cooper will be the same way. Our breeders did good!!!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

wendyS - your pup is gorgeous !! i think prince will come around. it took our big dog a few days and they stilll arn't super close but each day they bond a little more. it's weird because our last pair, jack and clyde, when we brought jack home it was INSTANT with them. it was like they were soul mates or something. guess we had it easy.

molly's mum - yep fractured my wrist skateboarding w/ the big dog, moto towing me ... it was awesome fun until i got the speed wobbles and came off. i've retired the skateboard now !! my karma for being lazy i guess and not walking w/ the dog. :

i like the idea of taking the water away. i haven't had many problems with yogi weeing during the night, but the past two nights it's been no. 2's in the house. ON HIS BED !! well ... not that he sleeps on it but he plays on it. i'm going to set up a litter box i think. i should have done that first thing but i guess i was hoping for too much that he would get through the night.

happy puppy-ing everyone !!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Made some potty training progress today. Fitz cried at the front door when he wanted to go out to poop! A step in the right direction. Now if he will only do that when he has to pee we would be all set. I think going in and out of the same door each time is helping. 

We had the invisible fence people here this week. Hopefully that will be installed soon so we can start training. He is an escape artist in the yard.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We need some pictures of your new boy, Bryley!


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cooper came home on Sunday and he is doing great. He weighs 18 lbs and has giant ears and paws---I just love him. He is doing great with housebreaking and crate training. He will only whine for a few minutes overnight and is getting by with one potty break, hopefully in a day or 2 he will be able to go 930-530 without one.

He is just sooooo mouthy. We are constantly working on redirecting his bites to our shoes and pants with his bone, and any nips to our hands get a yelp from us and then we leave the room until he is calm again. Hopefully this will lessen the behavior….

He just loves to be outside, but he eats everything. Sticks, rocks, dirt, grass, and leaves. Any suggestions on how to stop this? He has had to medium-loose stools, I’m not sure if this is related to eating everything he can get his mouth on outside, anxiety, his vaccination, or a combo of all of those.

He is a little love bug and loves to snuggle. 

And to my delight our cat has adjusted pretty well so far, and Cooper doesn’t seem very interested in him. I think it helps that Coop is confined to the kitchen, back porch/sun room and backyard. We are expanding his domain a little each day, so we will see how Stewie does when Cooper encroaches on his territory.

I am at work so I can’t load any pictures, but I will when I get home. Have fun with all your pups!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Meggers- your Cooper sounds like my Cooper with the mouthiness and trying to eat everything outside. We just try to redirect also. We have signed up for puppy classes at our local Petsmart to start when he is 10 weeks old. Little guy will only be 8 weeks tomorrow. My husband gave him water at 10pm last night! :doh: Needless to say EVERY 2 hours he was crying to go out last night. UGH! Hopefully we will be better tonight when we cut it back earlier...

ggal- So gad Fitz is making potty progress. He sounds like one smart little boy!

Prince snapped at him a couple of times today but also let him lay next to him on the bed. Baby steps....

Here are a few more pics


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I am back and no longer a zombie! Bryley settled into his crate immediately last night and slept from about midnight until 7:30. Then my husband took him into his dog pen and he peed and poo'd! YEAH Bryley! Me getting sleep makes everything less of a big deal and the fun stuff all the better!

Bryley, too, is trying to eat little rocks and dirt clods and loves to pull the grass (weeds ) out. My hands are constantly in his mouth when we are outside. I wonder how long this will last, too, meggers! I have taken to having him on a lead of 10 feet when we go out so he does not have full access to the whole dog pen.

Just today he seems to have his full appetite back. Up til now not finishing any meal. But today at lunch he licked the bowl clean! He went to the vet yesterday for his new puppy check and he weights 14 lbs...meggers, can't believe your baby weights 18! Coop is a big boy, fershur! 

My 3 cats are all steering clear! I am kind of surprised because I have photos of one of them wrestling with Bailey when he was a pup!

Housetraining here is going OK. Like today we went out and he did both, then we came in and he pee'd again almost right away. Natures Miracle is my new best friend!

My breeder wants him to be on supplements Vit C and something else I don't remember right now. Anyone else doing supplements? 

Wendy great pics of Cooper! I can never get enough of puppy pictures!

Here are a few pics of my beautiful boy! It's hard to get him doing anything but relaxing! Everytime I pull out the camera when he is doing 'something' he runs toward me to get the camera! silly boy!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Everybody's puppies are so cute! Scupper has been doing good with the house training - he goes to the door and whines. Sometimes just to go and play in the snow (yes we STILL have snow!) but most of the time to go potty.

He has been good in his crate at night since we started draping a blanket over the top and sides of the crate. We take his water up around 8:30 and put him to bed around 10 or 10:30 and he's been good until 5:15 or so when we get up.

Car sickness is one thing we're still dealing with. Hopefully he'll grow out of that!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I am loving all the pictures of these puppies! Prince and Bryley are too cute!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! Brady is home, we brought him home on Sunday and he has really come out of his shell. He also has an on and off switch. It's so funny, he can be going at 110% but in a split of a second, he is out cold. 

He wasn't eating vary much at first, and lost a couple of oz. His weight was 13.2 and now it's 12.8. Anyone else have that problem? He is ok now, he is eating like a little piggy. 

Potty and crate training is going so well. I made a joke to my sister that I would just cut a diaper on him till he is one and revisit the whole potty training when he is one and has a larger bladder. She came with her boys later that day to meet the new puppy and brought a stack of diapers with a little hole cut out for his tail. I almost died laughing. Very tempted on putting it on him so I can take a picture. 

I love that everyone is shearing pictures. Love looking at all the puppy pictures and reading about how everyone's babies are doing. Good to know some of the things Brady is doing is normal.

*Hope Brady starts to ask to go out to potty like Fitz soon.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello Brady! I love his sweet face. His ID tag is adorable. I bought a red dingo tag for Fitzy too but it DRIVES HIM Crazy. I had to take it off since he was always trying to bite it. I may have to try again.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pammie said:


> Well, I am back and no longer a zombie! Bryley settled into his crate immediately last night and slept from about midnight until 7:30. Then my husband took him into his dog pen and he peed and poo'd! YEAH Bryley! Me getting sleep makes everything less of a big deal and the fun stuff all the better!
> 
> Bryley, too, is trying to eat little rocks and dirt clods and loves to pull the grass (weeds ) out. My hands are constantly in his mouth when we are outside. I wonder how long this will last, too, meggers! I have taken to having him on a lead of 10 feet when we go out so he does not have full access to the whole dog pen.
> 
> ...


Pammie,
My girl came home 5 days ago and now she is 9 week and weigh 13.5 lb. Her appetite isn't great and had never finish any of her meal so far.
She kind of worry me because her stool is soft. I am wondering how many times you feed her a day and how much food you feed her. Do you get a lot of leftover from the meal?


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I am feeding Fitz Taste of the Wild three times per day. He gets a half a cup each time. 6 am. noon and 6 pm.

So far his stools are good and he finishes every meal. I am treating him with kibble when practicing some basic commands too.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's been hard for me to train my girl because the lack of appetite. I hope her appetite will pick up soon.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

uat1 said:


> It's been hard for me to train my girl because the lack of appetite. I hope her appetite will pick up soon.


I was having the same problem with Brady. I went out and bought a can of dog food (Tiki Dog, i got that cause that is the same brand I feed my cats). That helped a lot, before that he was only have a little of the half cup I was giving him. Now he is mr. piggy. I also put some can pumpkin in his food to help with pooping.

For training he wasn't vary interested in the training treats I got for him (the good kind at that). I had some string cheese in the fridge so I thought I would try that. It worked, thank goodness. I just cut it up in small pieces and use that. I will try the training treats in a couple of days.

Hope her appetite increases:crossfing. Has she been to the vet to rule out the possibility of having something medically wrong?


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be taking her to the vet tomorrow. Her stool has been soft and very smelly.

I have no way of knowing if she is less playful or too lay back than usual because I have no previous experience of her so I can't really compare.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Uat1: Hopefully everything is ok. Keep us posted. I am feeding Cooper Eukanuba large puppy 3 times/day. He gets 3/4 cup each time but def leaves some over. My breeder also wants me to feed him a daily supplement called NuVet Plus. It's a vitamin and antioxident. He has his first vet visit tomorrow. I can't weight to find out how big he is!

All these puppies are so darn cute!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

uat1 said:


> Pammie,
> My girl came home 5 days ago and now she is 9 week and weigh 13.5 lb. Her appetite isn't great and had never finish any of her meal so far.
> She kind of worry me because her stool is soft. I am wondering how many times you feed her a day and how much food you feed her. Do you get a lot of leftover from the meal?


uat1 I am so sorry your baby is not eating well. I know when Bryley was not I was worried and afraid something was wrong. Hope she starts being a Hoover pup soon!
We feed him Eukanuba Pure Puppy (a new grain free formula) 3/4 cup 3 X's a day. The breeder did not let us know in advance that we were to add a tablespoon of either yogurt or cottage cheese, so it was those first couple meals that he did not have the add-in that he did not eat much- like maybe a 1/2 cup. We did hand feed him and that got him to eat a few more kibbles, but not enough. 
I am glad he is now a member of the clean plate club!

Glad you are seeing the vet because they can address the irregular poo and not eating and put your mind at rest!

HaloBaby, Brady is a handsome boy! Does he like that Nylabone, mine sure does!

BTW, I swear I posted this same message earlier today!
I iz confuzed:crazy::eyecrazy:


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Pammie, Brady is alright with it. He is more into the bull stick and soft toys. Not really into the rubber ones. My last golden was the same way.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Scupper wasn't eating very well for the first 4 or 5 days we had him home. He just didn't seem interested in the food at all even though it was the same the breeder was feeding him (Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy). Since then his appetite has picked up. He still only eats about 2/3 of the food we put down right away. Then he goes back to the bowl about 30 minutes later and finishes. 

We were feeding him 3/4 cup twice a day when we brought him home and about a cup twice a day now. He is 10 weeks old today and is probably about 16 or 17 pounds. Seems huge! Growing like a weed.

Oh, and btw, the breeder said to put 1/2 cup of water on his food which he seems to like. He laps it up and then the remaining water soaks into some of the kibble. Makes it more interesting I suppose!


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally I'm going to attach some long overdue pics of "Big Coop".....he is still doing great, eating a ton, ignoring the cat, giving lots of kisses and snuggles. He went 1030-530am in the crate with no potty break on Wednesday night, but last night had one potty break around 230. This morning, his energy level seemed to skyrocket. I think I got my first look at the "zoomies" everyone talks about.

(Sorry the pics are so big. I'm not sure how to resize them. Any tips?)


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

meggers: your "big coop" is georgous!!! And kudos to the crate from 10:30-5:30! I am soooo jealous! LOL My little coop keeps waking up at 4am and wanting to be up for the day.  He also gets little bursts of energy here and there... I guess they are getting bigger and we are getting a taste of what's to come!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Big Coop is so so cute! What a face! Meggers what is his pedigree, he looks a lot like Fitzy!


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pammie said:


> uat1 I am so sorry your baby is not eating well. I know when Bryley was not I was worried and afraid something was wrong. Hope she starts being a Hoover pup soon!
> We feed him Eukanuba Pure Puppy (a new grain free formula) 3/4 cup 3 X's a day. The breeder did not let us know in advance that we were to add a tablespoon of either yogurt or cottage cheese, so it was those first couple meals that he did not have the add-in that he did not eat much- like maybe a 1/2 cup. We did hand feed him and that got him to eat a few more kibbles, but not enough.
> I am glad he is now a member of the clean plate club!
> 
> ...


Where did you buy Eukanuba Pure Puppy? My breeder use that too, I checked Petsmart and Petco, none of them carry it.


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

ggal said:


> Big Coop is so so cute! What a face! Meggers what is his pedigree, he looks a lot like Fitzy!


Wow! they do look alike  They are 2 good looking guys.Cooper's Dad is Goldenway's Slygo's Rio Grande CCA and Momma is Windy Ridge's Stormy Night. How about Fitz?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

uat1 said:


> Where did you buy Eukanuba Pure Puppy? My breeder use that too, I checked Petsmart and Petco, none of them carry it.


I know! not at my Petco or Petsmart either! I found it at an independently owned petstore called Incrediable Pets. I just started calling around town once I found the big stores did not carry it. Amazon.com has it but only 15 lbs bags and the Eukanuba website was worthless even tho they have a page to help you locate retailers!
Call around, you'll find it! 
How did your vet appointment go?

Yesterday was a housetraining nightmare!! He peed in the house more than out...and a poo inside! I was so frustrated. I decided to start a diary to log meals, pees/poos in or outside, playpen time, play time, time spend waiting for pees/poos. After I looked at yesterdays it was obvious things did not go well because of ME! Adjustment made and so far today all elimination have happened outside! YAY for Bryley and me!!!arty::dblthumb2

Meggers, Coop is a beauty and so are you! and far as I am concerned the size of your pics are great!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Meggers: My Cooper is a Goldenway x Fox Ridge pedigree. I think look alike too! 

I took Cooper to the vet today for his first visit. My big guy is 14.4lbs at 8 weeks old! The vet said he is perfect and is def going to be a big guy 80+lbs. I told him about the crying in the crate and he and my breeder both said the same thing. He CAN hold it and I have to stop taking him out during the night. He said he may have an accident or two but he should be fine and can hold it longer than I think as long as my crate doesn't leave him any room for accidents. He said in all his years of vet school etc, he never heard of the 1 hour per month plus 1 rule that others have mentioned to him. He said that's a load of BS.... LOL He said just let him cry it out. I think I will try it since both my vet and breeder said to do it that way. He also said he cant do the puppy classes until at least 12 weeks and he has had his next round of shots. 

He has been pretty good with the potty training outside. He has had a couple of accidents inside but that's because my 3 year old keeps lettin him out of the crate when I am not looking! :doh: By the time I get to him it too late...

Pammie: So glad you and Bryley made some progress today!


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

WendyS said:


> Meggers: My Cooper is a Goldenway x Fox Ridge pedigree. I think look alike too!
> 
> I took Cooper to the vet today for his first visit. My big guy is 14.4lbs at 8 weeks old! The vet said he is perfect and is def going to be a big guy 80+lbs. I told him about the crying in the crate and he and my breeder both said the same thing. He CAN hold it and I have to stop taking him out during the night. He said he may have an accident or two but he should be fine and can hold it longer than I think as long as my crate doesn't leave him any room for accidents. He said in all his years of vet school etc, he never heard of the 1 hour per month plus 1 rule that others have mentioned to him. He said that's a load of BS.... LOL He said just let him cry it out. I think I will try it since both my vet and breeder said to do it that way. He also said he cant do the puppy classes until at least 12 weeks and he has had his next round of shots.
> 
> ...


Wow the Coopers are big boys on here. My boy was 10lbs at 8weeks (last week). My breeder said the same thing about puppy classs 12 weeks. My vet said there is still risk until 16 weeks and fully vaccinated. Puppy trainer said he can start as early as 8 weeks. I signed him up for when he will be 13 weeks and he doesn't come to the first class. She also keeps the puppies at a distance from each other for the first four classes. So I'm hopeful that will be enough precautions without missing out on the important puppy socialization time period. 
My breeder also said he needs to learn to hold it. he whined to go out the first night home. I took him out but after that he didn't whine at all and has held it until morning. 10pm-6pm. I'm home all day so he goes out every hour or so and he is in a large crate with a divider so he only has an area he can lay down in. 
He has been home for a week and a few days and he has already changed so much. He has more energy and is getting more and more curious. He is doing well with potty training but this week we are going to work on him telling us more that he needs to go. I've just been taking him out after he comes out of his crate, eats or plays. 
I love all the pictures everyone has been posting what great looking Feb. puppies!!!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok so yesterday was very interesting. Cooper went to the vet in the morning and in the afternoon hubby gave him his first bath in our house. He was sooo sleepy the rest of the day and night. I had him in our bedroom and the crate was open so he could go in if he wanted to. He wound up falling asleep on the floor next to our bed. He fell asleep at 9:15 and I passed out around 10-10:30. I woke up at 1:00 and he was still sleeping in the same spot. I watched him for another 30mins and finally woke him up to pee so I could put him in the crate. He then slept from about 1:45 to 6:30 in the crate. I got up and fed him breakfast from there. So I screwed up all my "getting into a routine" training for the night, but he slept great and no accidents while I was sleeping! Still trying to decide if this is good or bad... LOL I told my hubby we need to give him a bath every night! LOL:roflmao:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am full of anxiety today because today is the 1st day since we got Bryley that my husband is being left alone with him! I took all last week off from work, and even though I only work part time, my huz will be with my pup for 6 hours today!

Bryle is a champ with his night time crating and easily sleeps from 11 - 4:30, out to pee and back to sleep til 8am. Good Boy!

On another note, house training is not going well. :no: 
Most of the time he does his business when we take him out, and that is good, but he is not giving any signal that he has to go. So that means we are trotting him out all the time. So time consuming. 

Puppy raising is a full time job! Those of you with children who also need your attention- my hat is off to you!


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hang in there Pammie, My puppy does the same. she does her business very well if we take her out periodically but she does not know doing business inside of the house is a big no-no yet. Her cue to go pee is very subtle and she'll not hesitate to relief herself inside of the house if we miss her cue. I just tied a jingle bell on the door knob this weekend and I jingle it when I take her out. Hopefully she will learn how to jingle it when she needs to go...


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Cooper has been sleeping from 11:30-6:30in his crate for th epast 2 nights. Woo hoo!!! I swear his paws doubled in size overnight!  He is doing well with house training but if I don't watch or let him go longer a than an hour or so in between, he will pee in the house. :no:

Pammie - hope Bryley did well with your husband yesterday. The first day in a new routine is always stressful...


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Pammie said:


> Puppy raising is a full time job! Those of you with children who also need your attention- my hat is off to you!


This is when we have the accidents in my house. Last night the phone was ringing, I was cooking dinner, one child needed a bandaid... and boom Fitz peed in the family room.

We aren't really getting many signals for pee at our house. He does sort of whine when he has to poop.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Morning: Everyone's babies look so sweet. I'm going to have to get some pics on here soon. I also have a baby who was born in Feb. (the 17th). She has been home for almost 2 weeks. Boy is she growing up fast. She is doing very well with potty training outside her crate. The day we brought her home she scratched at the door to let us know she needed out. We were shocked. She does well with her crate. Does not cry much, but did mess during the night. I think I have that resolved. The main problem we have is play bitting. She listens to DH and I and will stop when we say "no", but will not listen to my girls. The 10 year old gets frustrated and the 4 year old wants us to give her back. She avoids Sadie at all costs. I have had her sit for a treat and may daughter still will not come over to pet her. I think I have my work cut out for me. I'm glad I found this site. I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions to the expert golden owners.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to pensgirl and puppy Sadie! :wavey: Glad you have joined us!

Bryley is not giving any indication he needs to pee, either. Everyday I hope that this is the day he will let me know. I know that day will come, but I wish it would hurry up.

A couple posts back I said I was keeping a pee/poo diary so I could see a pattern. It has really helped! But the most astounding thing to me is that he pees on the average of 13 times a day!

BTW, my anxiety on Monday of leaving my DH alone with him for the first time was unfounded! He/they did great together and they seem to have bonded a bit more. 

One final thought...my Bryley is so flippin cute sometimes all I can do is stare at him! I wuv him!:heartbeat


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Pammie,
I feel the same way! Scupper is so darn cute I can't believe it.  He's growing up so fast, too, so I just have to soak it up while he's little.

We had our second vet visit today and he gained 6 pounds in 3 weeks - he's at 19.3 pounds now at just under 11 weeks old. And the vet said he was a little underweight (ribs were a bit too prominent) so we need to feed him MORE! He is growing like a weed - getting so tall and long.

As far as the potty training, he is doing well letting us know he needs to go out. He goes to the door and either stares at it (less effective) or whines (much more helpful!). He's only had one accident in the house in the last 2 weeks; we were distracted like somebody else mentioned and probably missed his "signs". 

Pensgirl: I can't help you specifically with getting the kids comfortable with Sadie other than to encourage them to shove toys in her mouth when she gets bitey. That's what we've been doing! Also, it seems like when Scupper is in a particularly bitey mood if we start doing something else - chores, etc. - he gets distracted by what we are doing and stops biting at us. But the main thing is to reinforce that she won't stay like that forever. Almost overnight she'll stop doing it and then they can all be best buds.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

OK guys....my Brady has gone from sweet little puppy that sleeps all the time and does a little bit of playing to full on crazy pup! He will me 10 weeks on Sunday. I do take him on a walk everyday....

When he starts running around in the house, I just take him outside and he starts running laps in out back yard. Anyone else noticing the same in their little puppy?


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Pammie: Thank you for the welcome!!!

Javagirlwisc: We have tried diversion tactics. Switching toys for pant cuffs, and fingers which most of the time works. The main problem is with my 4 yr old. As soon as she sees Sadie walking toward her she screams and runs. This gets Sadie wound up so she want to play chase too. I just have to get through to my little girl that running is making it worse. She isn't on very good terms with the pup right now. Sadie "ate" her kite the other day. We'll keep working at it.

Holobaby: Same problem here. It must be what they do at around 10 weeks. It seemed overnight she got naughty. Bitting more, bitting the leash, running circles around the yard ect. When she gets like this, we take her outside and toss a ball or frisbee for a few minutes until she burns off some energy. Plus we get in a training session on fetch and drop it.

I do have a question: What kind and how many training treats are you using? I'm not sure how many to give her each day. She started having tummy trouble and I think it may be the treats. Today, I cut off all treats and treated her with kibble. She took it, but I think she was expecting something better. I have been using hotdogs, wet noses training treats or small pieces of puperoni.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Pensgirl: I don't treat every time, I switch it up. Sometimes a do a lot of praise and other times a treat during the same training session. However, I always keep some treats in my pocket when I feel like he is doing a good job at something. I mostly use his food, but use freeze dried liver or cod too. If I can, break everything to vary small pieces too.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

pensgirl said:


> I do have a question: What kind and how many training treats are you using? I'm not sure how many to give her each day. She started having tummy trouble and I think it may be the treats. Today, I cut off all treats and treated her with kibble. She took it, but I think she was expecting something better. I have been using hotdogs, wet noses training treats or small pieces of puperoni.


I have just been using kibble. I would save the high value treats for something really important like recall.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You for your responses. I only treat everytime for potty and recall. For other training exercises I switch between treats or verbal and petting praise. She listens well. She has sit, down, recall and potty on command about 90% accuracy. We are working on Stay and paw for nail trimming right now. I forgot how fun and challanging a puppy can be. It's been 16 years since we had a puppy. My previous dog (a Collie Mix) was a fast learner and listened well, except for jumping. (She did that until she lost her sight and ended up with HD at 13.) I can't remember what I used for treats and I don't remember her having stomach trouble as a pup. I feel like I'm new to the puppy world.:thanks:


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually use my older dogs kibble as treats, but I don't treat every time. lots of praise and "good boy". Cooper was 9 weeks on thurday and he is getting huge!  He has the sit command pretty good, but "stay" and "come" are just not happening :no:. Any suggestions for this? Also I find he can be as calm and content as can be chewing a toy and then when my kids get home all hell breaks loose. He turns into a wild child when they walk into the room, even if they ignore him! My 3 year old will get charged at and she will run onto the couch where he can't reach her (for now anyway). I tell her to be calm and not run because that makes it worse, but she is and thinks it's funny. :doh: He is doing ok in the crate at night (about 6 hours or so) but still will pee in the house during the day if I dont let him out every hour. Do you think he needs to be in the crate more during the day so he can learn to hold it better?


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

WendyS. I would say be patient with Come and Stay. For Recall we are using her name. We sat in a circle each with treats and took turns calling her name. I'm sure you could do this with the Come command. Then we would hide and call her from a place she could not see us. Now if she is in the front of the yard and I call her from the back she comes running at full speed. She knows she is getting a treat. As for stay, we are having trouble with that one also. I think it is just hard for a little one to wait. We are also having the sweet little puppy turns naughty when the girls are around. I think they are trying to establish pack status and see the little ones as easy targets to be the leader of. I could be wrong it might be just playing and he sees them a litter mates.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

WendyS said:


> I actually use my older dogs kibble as treats, but I don't treat every time. lots of praise and "good boy". Cooper was 9 weeks on thurday and he is getting huge!  He has the sit command pretty good, but "stay" and "come" are just not happening :no:. Any suggestions for this? Also I find he can be as calm and content as can be chewing a toy and then when my kids get home all hell breaks loose. He turns into a wild child when they walk into the room, even if they ignore him! My 3 year old will get charged at and she will run onto the couch where he can't reach her (for now anyway). I tell her to be calm and not run because that makes it worse, but she is and thinks it's funny. :doh: He is doing ok in the crate at night (about 6 hours or so) but still will pee in the house during the day if I dont let him out every hour. Do you think he needs to be in the crate more during the day so he can learn to hold it better?


If he doesn't come when you say it once, DO NOT repeat it. He will learn to ignore you. You will have to make yourself SO exciting so that he does come. Roll around on the ground, spin, make ridiculous noises, clap, whatever it take to get him to come to you. Even if it take 30 seconds, praise like crazy once he comes to you. If you're outside, put him on a leash or 20 ft line. When you tell him to come and he ignores, do the same thing by making yourself exciting BUT also be reeling him in toward you at the same time. Running backward also excites them and makes them want to chase you. It works very well.

Re: stay... He is just a BABY! Don't expect too much. You'll want to start with distance. Take 1 step away, come back to front or heel position on the dog and treat. Then do that 1 step until he understands, then increase to two steps away... then 15 feet, etc. This will not happen quickly. Next you'll start on duration. 20 seconds, treat. Build up to minutes. Then you will build up with distractions. Gibbs is 10 months and we aren't good with the distractions yet. It comes with time, practice and maturity. Remember the three D's: distance, then duration, THEN distractions. 

Hope that helps.:wavey:
Re: peeing in the house... If you can't watch him with 100% supervision, he needs to be in the crate. If you have to let him out every 20 minutes to avoid an accident- do it. Housetraining is a learned behavior. If he learns to pee in the house, he will continue to do it. You need to prevent the unwanted behavior. That means being more vigilant about potty breaks. Tethering the puppy to you with a 6 ft leash attached to his collar and to your belt loop will make it hard not to remember to let him out and watch him all of the time. It will also help you bond.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't seen pictures in a while guys! I want to see how everyone's puppies are doing.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of new ones. He will be 10 weeks on Thursday. I am also posting one of his big brother Prince who still growls at him if he tries to go near one of his toys. Prince is becoming quite the toy hog! LOL

Holobaby: Brady is adorable!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Cuteness overload!!! I can never get enough pics of puppies!
I will try to take a couple tomorrow that are worthy of posting. Bryley seems to always stop what he's doing when I get the camera out and then just hovers close by, probably hoping he can get his mouth on the camera neck strap!! Those do not make for very cute, awwww evoking photos!

RE: puppy classes. I am getting mixed messages (or not remembering:dohfrom various sources on if you should take a pup to classes before the shots are done- or was it 2nd round of shots done? My class starts next week and Bryley has had only 1 set of shots (except for all he got prior to me getting him). I guess I need to call my vet to get clarity. How far along in the shots dept. will your pups be when they start class?


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

hey Pammie,

i was told that puppy classes are okay to go to while they are still getting immunity/shots as all the puppies should be vaccinated so it will be a safe environment. have to show vaccination proof etc. we start ours next tuesday and Yogi has only had one lot of shots ... next due mid May. well ... at least i hope this is all okay ... ???

i'm so looking forward to it. it's amazing how much you forgot ... it's been over 6 years for me but it seems all so new ... and so many things i couldn't remember about our previous pups ... like 'did they REALLY pee this many times ....' haha ! good memories it will all make from our new best buddies.

we have pretty much mastered 'sit' and will slowly get some other commands going ... i don't want to rush him. but i don't want him to be naughty like my previous boy !! it helps having another dog so the pup can watch going 'oh i get it. sit before tucker ..... got it !! now GIMMY FOOD !!!!!!'

a pic of little yogi being a sticky beak !!! he is so confident now ! and of his latest sleeping positon.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

YAY for pictures!!! I can't believe how they have grown. Love the picture of Yogi sleep on his back, so adorable I just want to squeeze him. 
Cooper is doing such a good sit in that picture and his ears look so big. I want to squeeze him too

As for puppy classes.....Brady has been working with his trainer at his daycare....:uhoh: we gave his his bordetella early (at 8 weeks):curtain:. I know......but he has been fine. We send him to daycare about twice a week. He has his own little area away from the other dogs. They take him on several walks while he is there and let him out for potty breaks. 

So don't think you guys are being bad, cause if that is the case. We are being really bad....


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

My vet said no way to the puppy classes before his shots were done. I cancelled his spot out of the class he was supposed to start next week and will sign him up after he is done with the puppy shots.

Love all these pics! Cooper likes to sleep upside down like that also. So darn cute!!!!


----------



## Aaronkv (Apr 20, 2011)

Haven't posted in this thread but my Golden was born Feb 2nd. His name is Halo.

He's doing great, can't believe I've had him for a month and how much he's grown. Almost time for puppy training classes, but he's doing good already. He knows sit, come, lay down, and picked up his name pretty quick. He only cried once in the crate now that's really the only place he sleeps other than tile. He's not the most hyper puppy I've seen but I'm not complaining about that at all! Here's some pictures from last week.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

:wavey: Aaronkv and Halo :wavey: Glad you stopped in here to say HI and post a couple photos. 
We are getting ourselves quite a big group of Feb. puppies- and they are ALL cutiepatooties!

I finally got a decent pic of Bryley this evening. Now, I have no idea who let him on the couch...:gotme: not me... 

little pink tongue, little pink tongue, I love that little pink tongue!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I attached the wrong picture! :doh: and I can't figure out how to delete the one above, so I am just adding another!

This is the one I luv!


----------



## Aaronkv (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha love the tongue. 

"haha I got on the couch! :"


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Our Valentine's Day Baby!*

Bumble B Our Valentine---Bella.


----------



## Aaronkv (Apr 20, 2011)

^ My pup has that same duck! He loves it. Sounds so real. Cute pictures!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

*Big day tomorrow!*

Tomorrow, Brady and I are going to Winlock, WA, it's about 1 1/2hrs from Seattle. We are heading down there in the morning to see how we like this trainer that our breeder recommended to us. She will also be assessing Brady to see how well he will do in field work. Erik (my soon to be husband) will be at work, he is vary disappointed that he is unable to come with us. 

I hope everything goes well :crossfing. We are both vary excited and a bit nervous about what she is going to say about our Brady. I was told she is brutally honest.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

I am loving all the pictures of the February puppies. Fitz goes to the vet today. He is experiencing a bout of puppy acne around his belly. It is so gross. The Vet called it Puppy Pyroderma and said it was common because the puppy's immune system is underdeveloped (It is a form a of staph infection). 

Anyway, here are some photos that I posted in another thread on the main page.


ggal said:


> Our friends have a 4 year old English Mastiff. He is 238 pounds, but a gentle giant. Luckily Fitzy can out run him!  The big boy is really good with the puppy. This is a picture of their first meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i love those photos ggal !!! super cute. love seeing two different size dogs right next to eachother !!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Fitzy, you are so cute. I need newer pics to see how much you've grown!!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

We went to the vet yesterday. Like I said, Fitz has puppy pyroderma which is caused by underdeveloped immune systems. The vet said it should clear up on its own (and it is, it is much better than it was a week ago). If it gets worse the vet will prescribe antibiotics to clear it up. Fitz is also "testicularly challenged" neither one of the beans has dropped although at least one is in the right place, the other one is somewhere in the abdomen. So we will wait awhile to see where they end up lol. The vet was impressed with Fitz overall, perfect bite, good clear eyes, nice sounding heart. He told me some crazy things about feeding him that I'm not sure I agree with. He said that I cannot possibly feed him too much right now. That really doesn't make any sense to me. Then in the next breath he told me the best thing we can do for his hips is to keep him lean. Weird. :doh: Stools were perfect. No signs of anything bad in there.

Oh and he is 22.5 pounds.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Fitzy, you are so cute. I need newer pics to see how much you've grown!!





> Oh and he is 22.5 pounds.


:worthless


We are going to our first pup kindergarten class this evening! There are only 3 pups in the class and I hope that means there will be a lot of individual time. Bryley knows sit, down, off and move. I plan to take the camera and get shots of my little champ in action!

Rocks :yuck: leaves :yuck: plants :yuck: this that and everything else he has to put in his mouth when we are outside :yuck:. When will this stop?!

How much time is your pup in a confined space daily, either his crate or Xpen? I have guilt putting him in the xpen during the day so I can get stuff done. He is in approx a total of 4 hours daily spaced out; early afternoon, dinner prep/eat time for us and then a bit in the evening so we can relax. The rest of the time he is being played with or he is sleeping around the house. I actually would like to do more but feel like a bad mommy when I do so!

How is housetraining going for everyone? 
Bryley is still not giving us the signal (other than abruptly stopping play and wandering around) that he needs to go outside. He is starting to sit by the door, but most of the time it's because he can see the cats outside or he just wants to chill on the deck. I think because it is a slider glass door the desire to go out and see the cats and explore is probably heightened as compared to a solid door? I dunno. But, we take him out every time he sits by the door anway just so he gets it that sitting there gets him out. It is all a bit frustrating because he is so smart and I really feel we are doing everything right and we are so diligent and getting him out and saying 'outside' and not playing when he gets to his area blah blah blah... It's not like he pees in the house a lot because he gets taken out and he performs, BUT I want him to tell me he needs to go!
Alright I am done with my rant and feel much better!

Isn't it amazing how lanky the pups already are? Bryley was so round when he came home and 3+ weeks later he is so much taller. My husband said he wishes we would have measured his length when he was laying froggy style in the beginning and then kept a chart of his length!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

we had our first night at puppy school the other night. it was great. 4 big dogs and 4 smaller onces and yogi made friends with the smallest one, a pup jack russell X. he gave it to yogi !!! small dog syndrome maybe ... which was good for yogi because he thinks his tough stuff !!! only because he has big dog moto around him.

our house training is getting there ... because the dogs are out all day he is good at doing his business on the grass. and in the evening i try to keep an eye on him. if i'm not watching it could be bad. but he gets through the whole night now 90% of the time with no surprises left for me in the morning.

something they told me at puppy school which i didn't know ... if it's too late and they have 'twinkled' or whatever in the house, what you can do is growl while you clean it up, then take the pup outside, place him where you want him to go WITH the paper towel with the mess in it ... then praise him. sorry if this was already mentioned. i hadn't heard of it before.

yogi is starting to look like a gangely teenager now too ...


----------



## winniekid (Mar 27, 2011)

*Titan*

Everyones pups are just so cute!! I love hearing what everyone else's pups are doing. 
Titan went to the vet today and all was well. He got his 12 week shots. He weighed in at 16lbs and the vet said he felt perfect. This means he gained 6lbs over the month. He is right on target for the slow growth plan. However, the vet said just go by the feel of his ribs and don't worry about the charts...lol 
So we start puppy classes next week and I'm really looking forward to them. We have had the trainer come once to the house to get us started on the right track. 
I've added a picture so that I don't get that adorable graphic "this post is worthless without pictures" I just love that.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

*Update*

I love this thread. Great to see everyone's puppy doing so well!

Well we met with our field trainer on Tuesday and it went great. I really like her, I would say that Brady liked her too, but he seems to like everyone..... I was so happy that she told us Brady was more advance then she thought he was going to be and that he seems to be vary birdy. She worked with him for a bit and showed us a couple of things we need to have mastered in 4 weeks. She is also going to check in with us every week to see his progress (I think more to make sure we are doing the homework she has given us).

I can't Believe Brady is 11 1/2 weeks now. Doesn't even seem like we've had him home that long. I weighed him the other day and he was 16.8lbs. We will be going in next week for his 12 week shots. 

Brady chases his tail a lot.....does anyone else puppy do that? Like Bryley, Brady also likes to put things in his mouth. I was told by his trainer that it's a retriever thing and that it is good that we are doing hunt training because he seems to be born for it. 

His potty training seems to be going really well. He now sits at the gate that is at the beginning of the hall way. It also seems like he is getting better at holding it. Thanks goodness cause letting him out every hour was starting to get old.....

I took Brady to get some professional pictures done (I know, you don't even have to say it...), but they are at home. I will have to upload them when I get home from work.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Things have been crazy here lately. Cooper is doing well. He sleeps from 10 or 11pm to 6 in the crate. He will have an accident here or there but overall he is holding it longer. He turned 11 weeks on yesterday and I took him to the vet today for his shot an he is huge! He was 4.4 lbs 3 weeks ago and now he is 23.8 lbs!:uhoh: The vet said he is great. I knew when I saw those paws he was gonna be a big boy! LOL The training is kind of slow. He has mastered sit, but that's it. He has been eally attacking my little one. She is covered with scratches fom him. The problem is she instigates it a lot of times, but I am trying to teach him that he cannot jump all over her like that. It's getting pretty frustrating....

Glad to hear everyone's pups are doing well. I will try to post some new pics when the insanity dies down here...


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Wendy, looks like we both are gonna have big boys! Bryley weighed in at 25 lbs at this weeks vet visit! (He is 12 weeks.)

The most exciting thing I have to report is that Bryley is FINALLY giving us _the sign_ that he needs to go out to do his business! :headbang2:headbang2:headbang2:woot2::You_Rock_ This makes me beyond happy because 1) no more pee on the carpet & 2) not having to constantly take him out- I get to wait until he tells me so! It has made life so much easier and makes the whole puppy experience more fun! He is also holding it for longer amounts of time, sometimes for 3 hours. His sign is that he sits at the sliding glass door and looks at us. I am surprised it took his so long, but wut evah!!!!

Puppy class has been just OK. The trainer is a little bit rougher and won't let the pups get away with anything! She was having us do a submissive down (I don't really dig that much either) and Bryley was mouthing (biting) my hands. She grabbed his snout and squeezed and said 'no bite'. 
But, the good thing about class is that Bryley is the STAR! GR's are just so smart and Bryley does the commands without even thinking and the other pups just stand there looking at their person with a blank stare! or when she brought a tunnel or a ramp the other pups were afraid and would not go thru or on and Mr. B just sailed thru them both! The other pups are a timid, fearful pit, a gordon setter, a mop(?) and a terrier of sorts. LOL!

Bryley is a ball of fire who loves to steal paper towels, thinks everything in the house that is not nailed down is his for the taking, loves to go into the fridge when it is opened and even though the cats have made peace with the new interloper Bryley insists on tormenting them by chasing them up onto the deck railings! He is a delightful handful!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Pammie,
I am glad to hear Bryley is doing so well with the training. I love your profile pic! So cute! Cooper is not giving us any sign yet, but seems to be holding it longer in between trips. He is still having accidents in the house sometimes. Also 5:30am sees to be his new wake up time. :doh:

I wish I could say Cooper was doing all his commands but he is not. I will prob have to do some kind of class but not until he has all his shots. He is still crazy nipping and attacking my little one all the time. :no:

I really feel that Cooper and I have bonded quite a bit. He knows I am his "go to" person for food, water, and to take him out. 

Hope everyone is doing well with their furry babies!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I feel for ya on the 5:30 wakeup call! I am not a morning person! Thankfully my husband takes Bryley out at 4:30 every morn and then we all go back to sleep for a couple hours.

and Wendy, Bryley only does his commands well at puppy school or when we are doing training in the house! If we are outside and the cats are around or a random bird or my husband is about... fugetaboutit!

I love the bonding part. He loves me best!!!:heartbeat

Where is everyone else?!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! Glad to hear your puppies are doing so well! 

Scupper was 14 weeks (!) yesterday. He has a vet appointment Monday and I'm thinking he must be close to 30 pounds. He's getting really tall and still seems a little skinny even at that weight. We are giving him as much food as he wants at 2 meals a day. Yesterday and this morning he ate about 2 1/2 cups at each meal! Seems like a ton to me but I don't know where he is putting it all. 

Training-wise he's doing very well at the house training. His signs are still a little inconsistent, though. He has one wierd one where he goes and looks out the window on the other side of the room from the door! I guess he figures "outside" is outside, right?!

Otherwise, he's catching on to the basic commands - sit, down, etc. Biggest issues, none that surprising, are biting, jumping on furniture, and pulling on his leash. With the biting, sometimes he'll mouth you and be gentle. Other times you'll be holding a chew toy for him or be petting him and he lunges and chomps down on your hand! I know this part passes but ouch!

With the jumping on furniture he just doesn't seem to be taking a "hint". We consistently say "off" and pull him off it but he won't get down without us physically removing him. I seem to remember this being a problem with one of our other dogs because we almost resorted to mouse traps. I just couldn't bring myself to do that, though!

For the leash pulling I bought a "Gentle Leader" this week but we haven't tried it out yet. Any tips for using a "Gentle Leader"? With his regular collar he pulls and pulls until his breath is all raspy. I've been doing the quick tugs to try to get him to recognize that slack in the leash is a good thing and that works for about 5 seconds. Then he's right back to pulling again! 

Those are probably the highlights right now. We haven't taken any classes yet because there aren't many near us. I think we'll have to do a puppy and basic class at least, though, because he's quite the stubborn little bugger.  Have all of your puppies started classes already? Scuppers third round of shots is on Monday. Is that really late? I know the schedule made sense when we worked it out with the vet.


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

All these february pups are so cute! Big Cooper is doing great, and boy he is big! He is 13.5 weeks, and at his vet visit on Thursday he weighed.......33 lbs!!! The vet said that he looks great, is not overweight, and his ribs are easily palpable. He is just a BIG BOY. He is doing so well. He loves his crate and loves sleeping, and was nearly perfect with house-breaking. We are also struggling with biting and jumping on furniture, surprise surprise! He is getting better with using a gentle mouth, but he is very stubborn about jumping up on the couch. He had 1 puppy class so far, and he was quite the show-off. He knows sit, go crate, give kisses, and come inside. He walks well on a leash, but is sometimes too lazy to be bothered with walking and just plops down.

And he definitely loves his momma best! The bonding is the best part


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I'm not feeding Brady enough......at 13 weeks, how much were you guys feeding your puppy?


----------



## meggers628 (Mar 7, 2011)

HoloBaby said:


> I think I'm not feeding Brady enough......at 12 weeks, how much were you guys feeding your puppy?


Cooper eats 1.5 cup of Purina 1 large breed puppy food in the morning, and then again at night. Plus a kong or 2 of frozen peanut butter each day, and a treat or two during training.

It's hard to compare pups to eachother. They are all so different, Cooper is just BIG---big paws, thick legs, and growing longer and taller each day.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm trying to do the slow growth on him, but he just look so skinny. It makes me sad =(. He has been gaining between 1.5-2lbs a week. Maybe I should start giving him just a little more. At almost 13 weeks, he gets 1 cup of Innova lg Breed in the morning and 2/3 cup of raw food at night. I only treat him his kibble while we are doing training now. At his 12 week vet appointment he weighted in at 20.7lbs. 

My puppy is starting to look funny with his long legs and big paw. I feel like he gets bigger everyday.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

HoloBaby said:


> I think I'm not feeding Brady enough......at 13 weeks, how much were you guys feeding your puppy?


Awwww, don't be sad! If hes active and happy and your vet is OK with his weight I am sure he is just fine!!

Bryley is just a tad over 12 weeks and he gets 1 cup of Eukanuba Pure, 3 times a day. 

I think part of what makes our pups look 'thin' is that we all still remember those round balls of fluff we brought home just a couple short weeks ago!!!

It's so true what everyone on this board says...they grow up so fast!

We have biting and jumping issues here too! Yesterday he jumped up on the dining room table and brought down a place mat, the phone and a *paper napkin*! SCORE!!!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the main thing to go with on their weight is how prominent their ribs and hip bones are. When we had Scupper in for his last appointment we thought he was getting huge but the vet thought he was a little underweight because those bones were too prominent. So it completely depends on the dog and they will all catch up and be "normal" size in the end.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Holobaby: I feel the same about the feeding amount. My baby is almost 14 weeks and gets between 3 cups and 3 1/2 cups per day of Blue buffalo LB puppy in 3 feedings. Sometimes she eats it all up and sometimes she leaves half in her bowl. She looks thin to me and the vet said she is a little ribby and to increase 1 cup per day. She still only ate her 3 cups per day. I started mixing in a tablespoon of canned food to see if she would eat more. She'll gobble it up one day and the next I'll be lucky to get 2 cups in her. Plus I have to get up twice during the night for potty breaks. She weighed 11.4 lbs at 9 weeks, 15.2 lbs at 11 weeks and 20.4 lbs at 13 weeks. She is growing at a steady rate, she just looks so thin. I think I'm just going to let her eat the amount she wants and not worry about limiting training treats. I'm sure she will fill out when she is done growing up. She does look commical. Somedays all leggs and others very long body and neck. She seems to get bigger everytime she wakes up from a nap.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Pensgirl: Good to know I'm not the only one feeling this way. I'm feeding him a little more now and feel much better about it now. hehe:

Pammie: Thanks. Ya when we brought Brady home he was pretty plump compared to now. That lasted all of a couple of day.

JavagirlWisc: Ya, I think his ribs are just a little too prominent right after I took him to the lake. When he came out of the water, I could see his ribs. It made me feel so bad. I'm feeding him an extra 1/4 cup in the morning and the at night now.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

HoloBaby said:


> I'm trying to do the slow growth on him, but he just look so skinny. It makes me sad =(. He has been gaining between 1.5-2lbs a week. Maybe I should start giving him just a little more. At almost 13 weeks, he gets 1 cup of Innova lg Breed in the morning and 2/3 cup of raw food at night. I only treat him his kibble while we are doing training now. At his 12 week vet appointment he weighted in at 20.7lbs.
> 
> My puppy is starting to look funny with his long legs and big paw. I feel like he gets bigger everyday.


I hear you on the slow grow. It makes me sad too, and I can't quite do it. Lush gets 2 cups of Large Breed Puppy Innova in the morning and one at night, with fresh food added too. Plus, she gets training treats. She is so active though, that she is still a little ribby. My grown dogs get 1 cup of Taste Of The Wild in the morning and 1 cup at night; 18 month old Copley is too thin on TOTW even with 4 cups a day, so he eats Orijen - 2 cups 2x a day.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, this week has been interesting to say the least!!
Bryley had 1 day of diarrhea, he started humping one particular stuffie (I put his 'girlfriend' up and away! LOL!) and he was introduced to the prong collar today at puppy class!

He is still eating cottage cheese and rice and his poo is back to normal, thank gawd! Nothing worse than the fear of a poo mess in the crate! 

He was being a wild monkey today at puppy class so the trainers put a prong collar on him. It was magic I tell ya! The theory is that you don't have to do any correction, the pup learns really quick that staying near you and not pulling is the safe zone and everything is fine. Pull and there is a consequence. 

Humping?! really? I mean, really!? :uhoh:

The biting and niping are out of control here! I am now trying the squirt water bottle and am having some success. YAY!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Pammie: It is good to hear that Bryley's poo is back to normal. Diarrhea is so gross to deal with :yuck: even when it happens in the yard. Plus I'm sure it doesn't feel good for them. I may have a tip for the nipping. We did this from the vary beginning as directed from our breeder and Brady hasn't been nippy around us. Only when he meets new people and they wiggle their fingers in his face :no:. (I love it when they comment about it , I can't help but say to myself, gee...you make your fingers look so much fun....) Anyways, enough with my rambling. Our breed told us to put our hands over his snout and tuck in the floppy and press it into his teeth until he makes a whine, let go as soon as soon as he lets you know it doesn't feel good. Offer you hand to him again and if he starts to nip again, repeat. Do this until he gets that nipping is bad and bad things will happen because of it. After I always give CALM praises. We did this vary consistently and it nipped the nipping in the butt vary quickly.

With Brady, I still have a problem with him eating everything in the yard. Clipped grass, pine cones, fallen off flower petals, moss.....you get the idea. There is not stopping him, even on a leash. He is so quick about it and when I go to take it out of his mouth, he either runs or just swallows it. 

Oh... and Brady humps too......his favorite is the cat bed and his pheasant. Like you, we just take it away.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

HoloBaby said:


> Oh... and Brady humps too......his favorite is the cat bed and his pheasant. Like you, we just take it away.


what are we going to do with these boys!!! 

Well, the squirt bottle worked for about 1 day and then he thought it was fun! So, I have started doing what you you doing, HoloBaby. It makes me feel bad but it is working.

Bryley eats everything, too! Grass, wood bark, leaves, the straw in his dog run and the worst thing he finds are rocks! I feel like I spend half the day with my hand shoved in his mouth! I wonder when this stops? Please tell me it stops....


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone!:wavey:

Cooper is humping as well. I guess this is the age where it all starts...:uhoh:

The biting is driving me nuts!!! My poor little one gets the brunt of it (although I will admit that she instigates BIG TIME!!!!) Today I had our cousins over for a BBQ. We were all outside and the little ones were on the swingset. He charged their 3 year old and nearly ripped her dress. Scared the crap out of her! I felt awful! He had to spend the rest o their visit in the crate because I knew he couldnt be trusted. He is so calm and good without the kids around. Their presence makes him crazy! Now that he has had his second round of shots I have started taking him for walks around the neighborhood. He gets tired out so quickly! LOL

I have to say that I am so proud of him for finally going down the stairs by himself! It's so nice to not have to carry him down those stairs all the time! 

I think we are all in the same boat about eating everything in sight! I am constantly taking things out of his mouth. He has taken a special liking to flip flops! :doh:

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the holiday weekend!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

here's a Yogi update - 

i've had a similar thing to some of you and thought Yogi was a tad under weight. The breeder's puppy pack really harped on about not letting the puppy get fat !!!!! so i was really paranoid about him getting fat. but i increased his feed and he has a nice layer of fat around his ribs now but not too much at the same time.

we have our graduation of puppy school tonight and i think poor yogi is going to fail !!! he won't shake and has no interest in learning how. he told me 'he ain't gonna be no business man so why should he learn how to shake paws' !! we've enrolled in obedience class so we can keep it all going as i enjoyed it so much many years ago .. hope Yogi does too.

here are some pics (he's probably already grown a like a stalk since they were taken !!!)

my three boys love to hang on the couch together. something i don't really approve of but when you walk in from work, how can you say no to those puppy dog eyes ... :

Yogi also has an OCD issue of collecting EVERY shoe he can find in the house and putting them all together in one nice pile to sleep with... he doesn't destroy them ... he just likes his little pile ...

and he loves his duck, 'waddles' ! 'waddles' goes everywhere !!!

they are all growing up so fast now arn't they ....


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Cooper went to the vet Friday for his next shot and he weighs 32.4 lbs at 14 weeks!!! :yes: He is perfectly healthy, just gonna be one big boy! I feel like I am backtracking a bit. He keeps getting up earlier and earlier to go out in the morning. I am now at 5am and not liking it at all! :no: I tried to cover the crate last night and that didnt work either. I am getting very cranky! LOL Plus, he is still peeing in the house. I feel like by now he should at least attempt to gve a sign of some sort, right? Am I asking too much? Maybe I am letting him have too much freedom? I ony crate him when I am out, he needs to go to sleep for the night, or here and there when he is too hyper for the little ones or I need to get stuff done. I guess I am just having a bad week... :banghead:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I would be super cranky if Bryley wanted out of the crate that early! We go to bed btwn 11 - 11:30 and then my husband (the saint) takes Bryley out in the midle of the night, like 4'ish and then B stays in his crate till 9am!

Major bummer that Cooper is not giving a sign yet! Does he tend to pee at least _near_ the door? 
Bryley is doing well at giving the sign, but we still have an occasional pee in the house. Last time he did it he did not even think about going to the door, he just walked into the living room and squatted! :doh: Usually when he does pee in the house it is our fault for not believing he needs to go and instead thinking he just wants to go outside because, well, its OUTSIDE...cats, birds, interesting noises, grass to eat, potential for a cat barf snack! Oh the fun!

Except for night, we crate very little but do use the x-pen every day. He spends maybe tops 3 hours a day in there. My husband does crate when I am at work and he has things to do, but never over 2 hours at a time.

I read so much on these boards about taking walks with the dogs being so important, and I do believe, but I feel bad because I am failing in this department. We live rural, and our street is a main drag with no shoulder...so that means in order to walk any distance we have to pack up in the car and go someplace. It is just not happening as frequently as recommended here, and probably won't. We walk on the driveway, practice getting in/out of the car, obedience train, play ball down the hallway yada yada yada but no long walks . *heavy sigh*

Raising a pup is very hard work and I am exhausted!!!:


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Pammie, he doesn't usually give a sign but sometimes he does pee in the room closest to the back door where we let him out. We are taking him for walks. He likes it but only for a short time and then he wants to go home. LOL. If he would just sleep a little later I would be so much happier!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought this was sooo cute I snagged it from the J_okes and Laughs_ thread for all of us to enjoy here!! 
It's called "How to make puppy pie"


Svan said:


> Take one puppy, roll and play until lightly pampered,
> 
> then add the following ingredients.....
> 
> ...


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

LOVE the puppy pie recipe !!! i'm in the process of making one now ... hope mine turns out okay !!! :


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all! How is everyone and their fur babies doing? Brady is doing well, you know, crazy as ever. It so funny when he does his crazy runs, they just happen out of no where. I wonder what they are thinking right before it happens. He has so much energy, on the days I don't take him to daycare, I either take him to the dog park in the morning before I go into work or on a 2 mile walk in the evening after dinner. On top of that, all the mental stimulation from training and yet, I still get the crazy runs from him. 

As you guys all know, we are doing hunt training with Brady. We introduced him to a live pigeon yesterday!!! We were vary excited about it. Brady did great and he had so much fun. I have to remember to bring the camera next time. Though I love city living, I wish I lived on acreage property so I can have plenty of room to work on training with Brady. Maybe even dig out a pond, hehe . While we were working with Brady at the park, (half a block from our house) people started to come out of their houses to see what we were doing. We even got some disapproving looks from people. Seattle....:no: 

Here is a couple of pictures from when he was 11 weeks.


----------



## Dottie Derks (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello all,
Dottie is 13 weeks old now. She has been home for 7 weeks. She has caught on the everything very quickly. We can not get her to stop chasing after the cats. The cats have warmed up alittle to her. Allowing her to get close to them and smell them without running away, but Dottie soon starts batting at them and chases them until they can get down the kitty hole. She even has come to corner them. It is not an aggressive behavior, just playful. Can anyone give me some words of wisdom on how to ease this adjustment process? Thanks you!


----------



## morgan3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, All the puppies are so cute! Our puppy was born on Feb 9, 2011...can't believe how big he is getting already! They really don't stay small very long. Can anyone tell me how to post a picture?


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome Dottie and Morgan!!!

Dottie: We have cats too. Brady likes to play with them also. One of the our cat likes it, but the other doesn't. We thought him "leave it" and it has been helping a lot. I can tell when he is about to chase one of them and say "leave it" before he is too hooked on them. However, once he is completely engaged, we have to say "here" a couple of times before he responds. He is getting better with the cats and leaving them be a lot more now. Thank goodness!!! By the way, your puppy is supper cute!


Morgan: Yes we need to see pictures of your puppy!!!! I use Picasa and put the pictures I want to post on my web album. Once that is done, I pick the one I want off the web album. Off to the right you will see "link to this photo," click on that. It will open 2 links. You want to check "image only(no link). Then select the size you want, I like medium 400pix. After that, copy the link under "embed image". Go back to Reply to Thread and click on the tab with the mountain and sun on it (Insert Image), it is right below the back button. Right click and paste, then hit "ok". 

So...time to get working on that because I would like to see pictures!!! Yes they do grow so fast!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Dottie and Morgan! I have no advice to offer but welcome to the group. :wavey:

Cooperis 16 weeks today and weighs 39.2 lbs!!! I know I keep saying it but Mr Big Boy better stop growing so fast! LOL

We are starting with a trainer on July 1st. His manners ae getting worse each day soI need for boot camp to start, PRONTO! Yesterday was th first time he and Prince engaged in a true game of tug of war. It was so nice to see them playing together without Prince getting pissy about a toy. 

Here's a pic of them playing with the rubber chicken, and a recent pic as well...


----------



## kjanz3 (Jun 14, 2011)

So glad to have joined the Forum. Our family has our third dog, but first Golden! Wow, what a difference! Definitely need a lot more patience and a good sense of humor to deal with these early months. Our little guy was born Feb. 15 is not so little anymore --- 35 lbs. at 4 months! Can anyone help me with house training issues that we are still having? We have never experienced such a difficult time house training a dog -- Help!!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

hello kjanz3 !!! our puppys are pretty close ... mine was born on Feb 17 and just like yours ... is not so little anymore ... he's adult hair is starting to come up and he just won't srop growing !!!! any photos of your guy ?

not too sure if i can be of much help w/ house training advise but there is heaps on here ... what are you having trouble with ...

we've nailed Yogi's toilet habits (well .... i'd say it's 95% good). we leave the door the the back yard open a bit and when he needs to toilet he just goes out the back ... but the nights are getting cooler now which makes it hard (for me sitting on the couch w/ the cold air coming in ...) but i'd rather him do that than clean up after him !!! but having said that ... there has been the rare mishap of him going in the house ... someone told me that mopping your floor w/ some lavander oil diluted will help as that will stop them ... ?! worth a try ... when i get around to mopping it ... :

he keeps jumping up on the couch at night time trying to bite our hands/feet whatever he can get sink his teeth into ... we push him away and say no and give him a toy to annoy ... but the jumping up thing is hard ... because i'm not for it ... unless it's on MY invite ... but my partner isn't consistant w/ corrections so yogi has no clue of the rules ... maybe i should take my partner to dog school instead ... LOL !

yogi and i started obedience school 2 weeks ago which is really exciting !!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey gang! 
I gotta say that life is getting so much easier now that Bryley is 4 months plus! I think it is because house training is going really well and I do not spent every moment watching him. I can leave the room or go outside for a minute and know he will be good. 

He does get super bratty in the evening, though. Like last night I was making dinner and he kept jumping up on the counter where I was doing preparation and jumping up on the stove! :no: I told him OFF, he gets down and then immediately does it again! And to top it off he was nipping at me while doing it! It's like he looses his mind for a while! 10 minutes later he was being an angel! :bigangel:But even later he had another episode of being Mayor of Nutville that got him put in his Xpen for awhile! 

Teething is happening, you guys too I imagine. I love the look of the new teeth on the front bottom. Big boy teeth! I think I see some bigger ones towards the back starting to break thru, too. He chews his antler a lot and I do the frozen knotted wash cloth thing for him.

Highlighs of life with Bryley ...We finished puppy class, and will start basic obedience mid July. We went to our first big community event that had lots of people, live band and he rode an elevator! It was a big evening with lots of 
stimulation. He did really well - way better than I expected! He is walking really good on the leash. It is the magic of the pinch collar, I tell ya! He totally gets it that no pull = no problem. His jumping up to see what's on the counter,stove,table and us continues to be our greatest challenge :help!: !! Oh the biting when he is hyped up is annoying, but it is happening only when he is over stimulated. Me squealing and Bitter Apple keep the situation somewhat manageable. I really hope he grows out of this...


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey all! What happened to all our February pups? I hope everyone is doing well. How did your puppies do over the 4th weekend and what did you guys do? Brady could have cared less about the fireworks, he just slept right through them. We went camping over the long weekend. He had a blast, we went on a couple of short hikes and he did so well. So glad he is a camper cause we do a lot of camping trips.

*We need picture updates from everyone*

I just got a new laptop and haven't transferred over everything yet. Will have to upload some tonight of our camping trip.


----------



## sharm42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone

we have a puppy named Toby. He was born 2/22/11 If I can figure out how to post a photo 
I will. New to this so not sure what im doing yet.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi! Bella, Valentine's Day Puppy, is doing great! The town fireworks were set off about 4 blocks away, and she was perfectly fine at home. We had a rescue dog with us that night, and she had no firework fears, so perhaps that helped? 

Anyway...here is a picture update of Bella. I have a bunch more, just didn't think to post them here. This is Bella during a field training day. I think she looks so beautiful. (who would think their pup is ugly, right?! lol!)







HoloBaby said:


> Hey all! What happened to all our February pups? I hope everyone is doing well. How did your puppies do over the 4th weekend and what did you guys do? Brady could have cared less about the fireworks, he just slept right through them. We went camping over the long weekend. He had a blast, we went on a couple of short hikes and he did so well. So glad he is a camper cause we do a lot of camping trips.
> 
> *We need picture updates from everyone*
> 
> I just got a new laptop and haven't transferred over everything yet. Will have to upload some tonight of our camping trip.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is a new picture of Bryley taken just this past Sunday. We went for a walk in the park with our friend and her dog Aurora. Aurora is a service dog and walks impeccably on the leash, hopefully Bryley learned a thing or two!
Also, fireworks went unnoticed, we are starting basic obedience classes this week and I have to say the Bullysticks are my new best friend!!!

Hi to everyone! :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey: Post pictures!!!!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Pammie, Bryley is growing to be such a handsome little man. He has such a full coat. Brady only looks like that right after I give him a bath and blowout.

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky: How is Bella doing with field training? We are doing that with Brady and it is so much fun. It is such a joy to see them do what they were bred to do.

We went camping 4th of July weekend. These are pictures of our hike.










Brady trying to carry a piece of drift wood









This is what we hikes down to


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww---Bryley, Brady & Bella! Isn't that funny--all our February babies have "B" names!!

@HoloBaby--Field is going great, and I agree, it is a ton of fun to watch a dog do what it was "created" to do. Bella has only been out twice now, and on her second time, she retrieved, in water, 4- 15 to 20 yd bumpers. She did a few shorter ones too. Your puppy is truly blessed to be able to have such beauty to hike to! Wow! 

@Pammie-- we love bullysticks too! How nice Bryley has a calm, well-adjusted dog to learn from. Sometimes, I think that is THE best training a dog can have! Good luck with your obedience training! We started Intermediate Obedience yesterday, and are hoping to earn a CGC (Canine Good Citizen) at the end. If not, we will keep working on it and get it down the road. It's so much work to do obedience, but soooo worth it, don't you think?


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Our February baby, Scupper (not a "B" name!), is doing great. He was also fine with the fireworks on the 4th which was great because our past dogs HATED them! 

Scupper is doing well with training although our biggest problem is still his overly excited greetings of anyone and everyone! In particular it is the pulling to get over to the person/people that is the issue. Once he gets there we can keep him from jumping, etc. If we can get that under control he will be an angel.  Until he learns some other bad habit that is hard to break!

I need to post some new pictures. He is *huge* - 50 pounds at just over 5 months. But he's definitely not chubby, just BIG with huge paws and thick legs. He's already almost as big as our full grown female was (her weight was normally around 56 pounds).

How are all your pups doing with training, etc.? How do you handle approaching people? Is it best to have him sit (assuming we can get him to sit!) and then let the people approach us?

Anne


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

oh gosh they are all so big now !!!

I'm bummed cause Yogi is getting his adult coat now and his puupy fluff is slowing disappearing.  he won't stop growing ! the neighbour brought over his new puppy who is SO small and i can't help and think how Yogi was like that once not all that long ago. it was a golden retreiver X border collie and SO cute and fluffy !

here is a pic (although it's a few weeks old now) of him sharing the backseat in the car with his bestest mate, Moto. Moto is HUGE and curled up while Yogi stretches out over the back seat !!!

I'm loving dog training with him ! *touches wood* and not potty mistakes in the house now either ! yay for that !


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!!:wavey:

All our pups are getting so big! (but still so darn cute!). Welcome to all the new posters.... Cooper is doing great! He is 5 months and 1 week and weighs 46 lbs. We are very heavily vested in his training. He is mastering "place", which is very important to us since we have little ones in the house. He still needs some help in the jumping up on the counter department though.:doh: As for when people come to the door, I always have a short leash on him to grab him and correct as necesary. I try to put him in a sit and stay but he does get so excited so I have the leash as backup just in case.

I am thrilled that the landshark phase seems to have subsided. Yay! I was wondering how many hours per night your pups are going in the crate without going out? We get about 7 with him, but it's still hard because I struggle to stay awake at night until 10 or 10:30 and he is up crying to go out at 5:30am. :uhoh:

Here is a pic I just took of him about to fall asleep in my bathroom...


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

WendyS: Cooper looks so much like Brady! Brady is let out sometime between 10:30-12 and again at 8ish in the morning. He doesn't really sleep in his crate anymore, he now sleeps in our bedroom on his bed/floor.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess I need to take some new photos! I've been a little forgetful in that department! 

Things are going great still. Bella will be testing for her Canine Good Citizen (CGC) this coming Monday! The instructor said she would be terribly surprised if she didn't pass -- and was adamant about Bella continuing in obedience, "she is a natural". yeah!

Bella will be on the cover of GRWeekly.com (online publication) with a cover story for the week of August 29th---check her out! It's an old pic, because we had to submit it a month or two ago, but I hope you enjoy the cover story!

Let's see--what else? We started conformation classes. I am a total mess, and I am not sure Bella is enjoying herself. ?? Maybe because I am so much less confident in this venue as I am in obedience. We are headed out this weekend for more field training-- that has been going slowly due to the heat, and my, again, lack of experience.


----------



## sharm42 (Jun 16, 2011)

I took Toby to the vet today for a refill of his heartworm and he's 66lbs. he was born 2/22
they said he's a good size.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to sharm and pup Toby! :wavey: I think our thread has been a little dead because all our pups are now mischievous adolescents who need even more time devoted to them to keep them on track! 
...Unless, that's just my wingnut Bryley??! Anyone else seen behavior changes? 
It seems like Bryley is always just sooooo busy. Scanning the counters, looking for crumbs, rocks, grass, threads, anything to snarf off the ground, anything I am doing he has his face in there checking it out up close and personal! He definitely has 2 speeds..OFF as in sleeping or ON where I still need to keep an eye on him to distract unwanted behaviors. Rarely just a lay down and chill.
But the good changes is that he is much more loving and those beautiful GR traits are really starting to emerge!:heartbeat
We just started another obedience training class. We did puppy, Obedience 101 and now it is a drop in class with all levels above 101. There are dogs who compete in obedience and conformation and then teams like Bryley and I. It is cool because the instructor may ask the class to do a exercise that is far beyond Bryleys current capabilities, and I just alter it to his level. 

There is a AKC dog show in my town this weekend and we are going. My breeder may be there and I am interested in maybe participating in Rally in the future, so want to watch some of that! It should be fun. Plus, all the vendors! SHOPPING! I need to get him a big boy collar and I am always on the hunt for the next perfect toy!

OK thats my update! I wish I had a good photo, but I take the worst pictures! I do partly blame my camera because when you push the button I swear it does not take the pic until the next day!! LOL! I have a lot of pics of the side of his head, just the tip of his tail and then there are those with just a wisp of golden in them! My goal is to get a nice body shot to post.
Hope to hear from everyone else!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! I can't believe our puppies are 6 months now. Time just flies. I hope everyone is enjoying their Labor Day weekend. I know we are =) We are spending it at our Washington coast and I am talking about the sandy one! Yay! (For those who do not know, most of our beaches consist of rocks.)

Pammie, I know what you mean by 2 speeds. Brady can be calm and relaxed, laying down by our feet one minute, but when some one comes over for a visit, he turns into a monster. Thank god he is not a jumper! It really doesn't mater how tired he is from his day. Somehow, he always seem to muster up a bolt of energy and expel it all at once. I think I just have to except that this is just the puppy in him cause I have tired just about everything to make him less overwhelming when we have friends over. Lucky, most of our friends are dog people. 

Other then his moment of being crazy, he is becoming a well behaved dog. All that training from the vary beginning sure did pay off. I am a bit sad and excited the Brady will be going off to his pro trainer for the next 3-4 months in mess then a month. His trainer is great and we have been working his him for over a month now. I have every confidence that Brady will do vary while in his care. But still, I can't help but think about how much I will miss him not being able to see him every day. After the first month, we will be meeting him every Wednesday and every other Saturday/Sunday so we can work on that he is learning. Erik, Andy (the trainer) Brady and one of his dogs will be be going on a couple of hunting trips this fall too. I am anxious to see how Brady's first real hunting experience is going to play out.
Well I guess that is it for me.

I also hope to hear from everyone soon.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

I posted a Scupper Fall Photo Shoot thread to the pictures forum. Scupper will be 8 months old on the 11th. I can't believe how big he is already!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll have to go check it out! Bella will be 8 months (can't believe it, really!) on the 14th! 

Here's Bella-Boo trying on her new costume I made for her. 





JavagirlWisc said:


> I posted a Scupper Fall Photo Shoot thread to the pictures forum. Scupper will be 8 months old on the 11th. I can't believe how big he is already!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Katie and javagirl your photo shoots turned our gorgeous!! Both pups have turned into real beauties! and Katie I am so impress that Bella kept that cute costume on even long enough for you to take the pic! Bryley would have had those antenna off and eaten up quicker than if it was a Scooby-snack!!! :

Question for all you with pups born in February... how many total cups per day are you feeding? 

When Bryley was last eating puppy food he was eating 4 cups per day. He recently transitioned to adult food (ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach- cause he is a delicate lil' flower! LOL!) I just continued to give 4 cups. But, yesterday I was reading on here in other threads how much others are feeding and in many cases it was waaaaay less then 4 cups. Also Bryley does not participate in any high energy activity like hunt or agility, so that plays a part. I mean, he has his own high energy activities, but that's a whole other story!!!:hyper: I think I need to cut down on his food. The bag says for his weight range 50-70 (he's 61 lbs) to feed 2 3/4 - 3 3/4.

So, how much are you feeding, what kind and do your pups also get daily treats?

Pic of Bryley last week froggin' it!!!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Just had Scupper at the vet. He's 75 pounds! Will be 9 months on 11/11. The vet thinks his weight is fine; he's just huge!

We are still feeding him large breed puppy - 4 cups/day.


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought i'd update w/ some photos and inspire everyone else to post up some recent pics ... :

i've taken HEAPS over the past 8 1/2 months but i'm so lazy when it comes to putting them on a computer !!! not to mention filing them !!! 

Yogi is definately a ferral teenager now ! my little puppy is gone ...  no more puppy fluff and puppy smells ... i woke up this morning to find his bed unstuffed - w/ stuffing EVERYWHERE !!! the photo doesn't show it all over the lawn !!! it looked like it was snowing ! i love this photo though - the big dog, Moto looks guilty because even thought he had nothing to do w/ it, at the same time, doesn't want to dob Yogi in ... and Yogi ... well he thought if he could offer me his bone (also de-stuffed) it would be a good peace offering .... 

i just hugged and kissed them and went to work and left the other half to deal with it ...... :


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

*Fitz 10.5 Months old*

Fitz says Merry Christmas! 
Born 02/08/11


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Wendy,

I am picking up my Goldenway Golden next Saturday 2/4...I'm so excited. How are things going with your puppy? I have found Leslie to be wonderful and very helpful and informative but most of all she loves her Goldens. Please keep in touch. I would love to hear how you are doing? What is your pups names and who were the parents? 

Kelly


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

oops, sorry....I see his name is Cooper. Love it!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Kelly,

You must be so excited! My Cooper is already 11 months old! Time flies so fast! He is doing great! Pretty calm demeanor over all, although he as definitely a terror for a while! I am constantly getting compliments on how beautiful he is! His parents were Tiki and Mac. Are you getting a boy or girl? Who are the parents? Good Luck next weekend and post pics!!


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

:wavey:


WendyS said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> You must be so excited! My Cooper is already 11 months old! Time flies so fast! He is doing great! Pretty calm demeanor over all, although he as definitely a terror for a while! I am constantly getting compliments on how beautiful he is! His parents were Tiki and Mac. Are you getting a boy or girl? Who are the parents? Good Luck next weekend and post pics!!


I am soooo excited! Saturday can't come fast enough. I would love to see pic's of Cooper (love the name). I named my little girl Gertie and her parents are Mocha & Koji. Mocha is Tiki's daughter so our pups are related (lol). I did so much research and I have been so happy w/ Goldenway and I felt Leslie was wonderful. Goldenway Goldens, to me, have such beautiful dogs with wonderful temperments. I hope your experience was good as well. Please keep in touch. I can't wait to watch Cooper grow and hear about all his "goings-on". How did potty training go?


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Abby,

Here is a picture of Cooper I just took. Good luck this weekend and post pics!!!!

Potty training was "ok". He hated his crate for the longest time and cried every hour for the first few nights he was home :doh: (not to scare you with anything). He still will pee in the house if I dont let him out every couple of hours if he is not in the crate. He goes from 10pm to about 6:30-7am now, but that took a long time! He was getting up at 3 and 4am for a long time (just like having another baby in the house). LOL I worked with a trainer, and he is a very smart dog and is pretty good now but months 3-8 were NOT fun! (teenager time). Is this your first golden?


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Wendy, I am so confused by this forum. I responded to your PM but not sure if you got it. I couldn't figure out how to insert pictures. Look forward to sharing all the exciting info. I also couldn't remember his name but I realized it was Cooper. I LOVE his picture. What a beautiful boy! Can't wait to watch him grow. If you can guide me on posting pic's I will send them. Kelly


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley just had his 1st birthday! Happy birthday to all the other February 2011 puppies!! 

I just read thru this thread and what a wonderful walk down memory lane! We have come so far, haven't we?

Does anyone from the thread still come here? If so, would love to see how your pup has grown up.:worthless


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly- I didnt receive your PM. You can email me directly at [email protected]. How is Gertie doing? 

Pammie- Bryley is beautiful!!! Happy birthday handsome! How is he doing? How much does he weigh? Cooper will be one on Friday and weighs 94 lbs!! He is like a mini lion!!!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

WendyS said:


> Cooper will be one on Friday and weighs 94 lbs!! He is like a mini lion!!!!


What?!!! OMG!!!! You must post a picture of Cooper! Pleazzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Pammie said:


> What?!!! OMG!!!! You must post a picture of Cooper! Pleazzzzzzzzzz!


This one was taken a week or so ago....


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

I saw you just got a golden from Goldenway! How do you like him/her, and how is his temperament seem to be? I am looking into getting one from her!!



Abbygirl said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> I am picking up my Goldenway Golden next Saturday 2/4...I'm so excited. How are things going with your puppy? I have found Leslie to be wonderful and very helpful and informative but most of all she loves her Goldens. Please keep in touch.  I would love to hear how you are doing? What is your pups names and who were the parents?
> 
> Kelly


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Goldens4Life said:


> I saw you just got a golden from Goldenway! How do you like him/her, and how is his temperament seem tobe? I am looking into getting one from her!!


Hi Goldens4Life!

My boy Cooper is about 17 months old now. He is doing well. He is a very big boy (100lbs) and he is not overweight, just built like a lion...
So far he is a healthy, happy dog. Definitely gets into alot of trouble, as all goldens tend to do at some point...:doh:. He is pretty mellow overall. My only health issue (which isnt really an issue) is that he is prone to hot spots if not dried off completely after a bath.This is typical of goldens though... If you have any more questions, please feel free to email me directly... [email protected]

Good Luck!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I've not been on the forum in a very long time, but was thinking about the fact our babies will be turning 2 in just a few months!! Seems like just yesterday we were bringing them home! Can't wait to see all the birthday photos in February 2013!!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

So nice to see you again KatieBlues! glad you stopped by here at this thread. 
It is hard to believe so much time has passed and our pups are approaching 2! When people ask how old Bryley is I find it hard to not say 1 1/2.....I don't want him to grow up anymore! LOL! Bryley birthday is in Feb, when is Bella's?

KatieBlue's...you don't have to wait to post a pic until her birthday!
I'd like a sneak peak now if you have any recent ones!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Pammie said:


> So nice to see you again KatieBlues! glad you stopped by here at this thread.
> It is hard to believe so much time has passed and our pups are approaching 2! When people ask how old Bryley is I find it hard to not say 1 1/2.....I don't want him to grow up anymore! LOL! Bryley birthday is in Feb, when is Bella's?
> 
> KatieBlue's...you don't have to wait to post a pic until her birthday!
> I'd like a sneak peak now if you have any recent ones!



1/24/13....Hi Pammie! I just saw your message today! Oh my gosh, I take a zillion photos of my girl...boring all my facebook friends, lol! Next month our babies will be 2!!!!! We've accomplished so much, I am so proud of her...and myself to be honest, hee-hee. I've never done stuff with my dogs before, so I am having so much fun with Bella!! It's opened a whole new world to me! Bella is a Valentine's Day baby! :--heart:And she is the typical love bug!! And so willing to please! I'm hoping to get another golden soon....a boy. I'm taking my time and really relying on the guidance of my breeder/handler friends, since I am looking for a show prospect this time. 

I attached some photos....most are a bit old. I have a bunch still on my phone and not yet uploaded to my computer. I'll upload some more soon! You too!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I found a few that are a bit more recent. The very first photo and the one where she is standing (in the last post) are very recent too.

The below photos are of her with her CCA ribbon (Certificate of Conformation) and her Rally Qualifying ribbon and Rally Novice Title Ribbon she earned at the Golden Retriever National last fall in St. Louis. Our first National we've attended ~ it was a ton of fun!

We also do field (as you can see) and tracking. She is one observed visit from getting certified as a Therapy Dog too!! (scheduled for 2/11) She is an amazing dog to have learned all these activities with!! 

Sorry for all the bragging!! Just so proud of her and honored to be her mom!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

She is a beauty! and you deserve to brag, you two together have accomplished soo much!
Bryley's b'day is 2/18, just 4 days after Bella. Together he and I have accomplished star status of cat chasing, stuffie squeeking and treat eating! LOL!
I am at work...shhhh! don't tell anyone....so no pics to post now, but will soon. 
So glad you came back and shared your pics of Bella, I really enjoyed them!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I LOVE what your boy has accomplished!!! Most important is the enjoyment of the dog ~ that he is living a beautiful life!  To me, that is all that matters. Ribbons and such are just icing. Bella loves to chase cats....we don't have any of our own, so she relies on the neighborhood kitties. Squirrels too!! I look forward to seeing your boy's photos soon too!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Our babies are TWOOOOOOOOO this month!!!!! Whoooooo Hoooooo!! Can't wait for all the birthday photos!!!! Post! Post! Post!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

WooooHoooo X's 2!!!!!arty:arty:
Wonder if any of the other Feb 2011 posters even lurk around here at 
GRF anymore? I don't recall seeing any of them posting. 

Come out, come out where ever you are and show us your beautiful 2 year old pups!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

We may be the only two left! We can entertain each other, lol!


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. :wave: Glad to see all of your babies are gowing up to be fine ladies and gents now that they will be 2 this month. Sadie is doing great. There was a time when I was ready to send her back. She was very destructive with chewing, jumping and digging. I called her the Monster. Now, she is the best. She truly is an equal member of our family. I wouldn't give her up for anything. Her favorite time of the day is walking down the drive to get the kids off the bus. I'll try to keep in touch and post more often.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Pensgirl~

So glad everything worked out with Sadie! Whew! I bet she is so happy when the kids come home from school! Play time!  My son is 18, and my girl's favorite time is when he and his friends are hanging out. They all adore her. She sleeps in too, because they keep her up late at night ~ haha! Lucky me!  

Would love to see some photos of Sadie! I bet she is a doll!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

gosh i haven't been on here in the longest time ! our not so little puppies will be 2 this month ! Yogi will have his 2nd birthday this Sunday 17th. he has grown into such a beautiful animal... still cheeky but so loving and full of personality and life ! i love him more and more each day ! here are some recentsphotos of him... he loves water and dirt and loves them combined together too ! hope everyone's puppy dogs have a very happy 2nd brithday !!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww! Yogi is indeed a handsome, soon to be 2, boy! Bella and Yogi would really enjoy each others wet, muddy company! Happy Birthday Yogi!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Happiest birthday, beautiful Titan. You did a very nice job for your mom in Rally O today!


----------



## paraskevas (Sep 29, 2009)

*still a puppy*

happy birthday april


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some photos of Bella just after turning 2 on Valentine's Day! I'll hopefully get her Birthday photos from my hubby soon!!

As the Month of February 
draws to a close
we want to wish...


Happy Birthday 
to all the February 2011
Golden Boys & Girls who turned

TWO!!!

Love, 
Kimberley & Bella

​


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all the Feb. pups! arty: Glad everyone is stopping in to say HI and posting pics!!

Bella is gorgeous!!
You took some great shots of her. I am always so envious of people like you have a good camera and know how to use it! All my pics of Bryley have glowing white eyes if I use the flash and I can never seem to get the good shot because once I push the button to take the pic it does not take the pic until the next day! LOL! or so it seems...


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL Pammie! I'm not great with the camera (actually most of my photos are done on my iPhone), but luckily my son was happy to go out into the field with us to take these photos for me!! 

I love the photos you have on your signature line!! Especially the one with your pup with his ears flying in the wind!! SOOOO cute!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

awww... some beautiful looking dogs here now ! love seeing all their pics 2 years later... where has thet time gone ?!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Just found this thread and thought I would include my Boy Bentley who was born on 2/18/2011 from Masters Goldens in Northern California. "Some" pics of his 3 years with us.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bentley (above) and Bryley are BROTHERS!!! We 'met' here at GRF! 
Migs and I are posting pics so we can see resemblances!
And I must say we have beautiful boys!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful boys INDEED! Thanks for sharing Pammie.


----------

